# Gothic 3 Träume



## Terrorsalz (2. September 2003)

*Gothic 3 Träume*

Welche Erwartungen, Träume und Wünsche stellt Ihr an Gothic 3.
(was würdet Ihr bessér machen als in den Vorgängern)
Hab gehört das es mit der Doom 3 engine sein soll!?

postet was das zeug hält


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 02.09.03 um 15:33 schrieb Terrorsalz:[/l]
> Welche Erwartungen, Träume und Wünsche stellt Ihr an Gothic 3.
> (was würdet Ihr bessér machen als in den Vorgängern)
> Hab gehört das es mit der Doom 3 engine sein soll!?
> ...



Einzelne Rüstungsteile und ne Story  , die den ersten beiden teilen locker das wasser reichen kann!
mehr eigentlich nicht!
vielleicht noch n pferd , auf dem man reiten kann oder so!


----------



## Hecho (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Die Doom3 Enige war ein Aprilscherz....


----------



## Blasius (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 02.09.03 um 15:33 schrieb Terrorsalz:[/l]
> Welche Erwartungen, Träume und Wünsche stellt Ihr an Gothic 3.
> (was würdet Ihr bessér machen als in den Vorgängern)
> Hab gehört das es mit der Doom 3 engine sein soll!?
> ...



Bitte nicht *schon wieder* von vorne 

Hier ist der letzte thread zu diesem Thema: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=362&thread_id=2249728&father_id=0&message_id=2249912
Und auch in dem habe ich schon mehrere ältere threads verlinkt, in denen sich schon ausgiebig darüber ausgelassen wurde, was denn alles besser werden könnte.
Macht doch bitte im oben verlinkten thread weiter, oder hier: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=362&page=1&ob=1&dir=1&thread_id=2164799&message_id=2169156&cachetime=5

Denn wenn ich noch einmal Sätze wie "Pferde wären toll" - "Schilde müssen her" - "Größere Außenwelt" oder "stärkere Endgegner" lese, dann schrei ich  *g*


----------



## _Slayer_ (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

es ist mit der doom 3 engine garnicht möglich,solch riesige aussenlandschaften darzustellen.die engine wurde für enge innenlevels gebastelt *g*


----------



## SPEEDI007 (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Wie viele Threads gibt es denn schon dazu? :o
Ich glaub um die 50. } :Þ
Naja zum Thema.Ich würd wie schon angesprochen einzelne Rüstungsteile wünschen wie im Diablo2.Dann natürlch soll die Story sehr Episch sein wie in HdR.Dann sollte die Welt so groß wie in G2 sein oder vielleicht größer.Natürlich sollten die Orks wieder vorkommen.Und wieder Drachen und Farbenwesen. 
D3 Engine passt überhaupt nicht zum Game eher die S.T.A.L.K.E.R Engine.Aber vielleicht macht ja Piranha Bytes eine eigene Engine.Naja jetzt habt ihr sowieso Zeit das Addon zu zocken.
Das Spiel sollte umfangreicher werden.Es sollten mehr Gegenstände ihm spiel sein wie Rüstungen,Waffen,Ringe,usw....

Edit:Ich bin gespannt wie sie die Langzeitmotivation herkriegen.Weil es wird betimmt sein das der Held wieder seine ganze Macht verliert.
Man sollte abwarten man weiß nicht einmal welche Engine genutzt wird das heißt das es betimmt noch Jahre dauert bis der 3.Teil rauskommt.

MfG
SPEEDI


----------



## Terrorsalz (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Tut mir leid das die erde gleich explodiert weil es mehrere gleiche beiträge zu diesem Thema gibt.

ICH WERDE FÜR UNS BETEN


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 02.09.03 um 18:02 schrieb Terrorsalz:[/l]
> Tut mir leid das die erde gleich explodiert weil es mehrere gleiche beiträge zu diesem Thema gibt.
> 
> ICH WERDE FÜR UNS BETEN



mehrere????
mehrere???
ich glaub du bist echt nur hier weil es regelmäßig seit G2!!!!!! solche threads gibt dürften mitlerweile echt an die 50-60 rankommen


----------



## Bono333 (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 02.09.03 um 20:34 schrieb ZiegenPaeter:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 02.09.03 um 18:02 schrieb Terrorsalz:[/l]
> ...



Na, jetzt übertreibt hier jemand aber ein bisschen.
Es waren vielleicht 3, höchstens 5...


----------



## Raptor337 (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 02.09.03 um 20:54 schrieb Bono333:[/l]
> 
> Na, jetzt übertreibt hier jemand aber ein bisschen.
> Es waren vielleicht 3, höchstens 5...



Naja vielleicht 10 bis 15.
Aber zum Thema: 
1.Größere Spielwelt (Natürlich genauso schön wie in G2)
2.Massenschlachten (wie Herr der Ringe 3)
3.Kleine und viele Quests
4.Mehr Städte Höfe usw.
5.Multiplayer


----------



## Bono333 (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 02.09.03 um 21:08 schrieb Raptor337:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 02.09.03 um 20:54 schrieb Bono333:[/l]
> ...



1. Nicht zu groß (Morrowind ist viel zu groß -> Scheiße)
2. Nicht zu viele. Höchstens eine mit 10 Leuten auf jeder Seite.
3. Ja.
4. Nein, eine reicht.
5. Auf keinen Fall, bitte nicht!!  :/


----------



## Raptor337 (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 02.09.03 um 21:20 schrieb Bono333:[/l]
> 
> 
> Nicht zu viele. Höchstens eine mit 10 Leuten auf jeder Seite.


Dann wärs doch keine Schlacht...





> Auf keinen Fall, bitte nicht!!  :/


Warum net??? Is doch Scheiße wenn man das Spiel schon ein paar mal durch hat und dann? Warten auf das nächste Addon igendwannmal oder was? Multiplayer is besser.


----------



## Dragonhunter_03 (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Laut der neuen Pc-Games haben die Entwickler die Cry-Engine ins Auge genommen und sind anscheinend an Verhandlungen dran.
Mir würde es echt mal gefallen mal ne bessere Grafik in so einem genailen Spiel zu haben, und zu was die Cry-Engine fähig ist hat man ja schon oft genug auf Screenshots gesehen.

Nichts desto trotz find ich die Handlung natürlich auch am wichtigsten, fand die des ersten und die des zweiten Teils echt klasse, hoffentlich bleibt das auch so...


----------



## rappit (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l][/l]
> 1.Größere Spielwelt (Natürlich genauso schön wie in G2)
> 2.Massenschlachten (wie Herr der Ringe 3)
> 3.Kleine und viele Quests
> ...


1. von mir aus vielleicht um 20% größer aber nicht mehr. Dann gleich schön, und mit Pferden oder so.
2. Wenn dann mit besserer steuerung denn jetzt kannst nicht einmal gegen 3 zugleich gut kämpfen. außerdem ist es auch ein leistungsprob wenn mehr als 10 leute auf einmal kämpfen!
3. Naja, geh und hole quests sind kurz und fad.
4. Ja! Mehr Gilden (Wassermagier: dürfen nur wasser magie verwenden. feuermagier nur feuer....) Auf jeden fall mehr als eine stadt.
5. NEIN, auf keinen fall sonst kommt der sp zu kurz!


----------



## Raptor337 (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 02.09.03 um 21:58 schrieb rappit:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l][/l]
> ...



Die Entwickler könnten doch einen Mp in Form eines Addons bringen und sich vorerst voll auf den Sp konzentrieren. Dann dürfte aber kein zu großer abstand zwischen den erscheinungen sein. (3 Monate oder so)


----------



## anex (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]1. Nicht zu groß (Morrowind ist viel zu groß -> Scheiße)
> 2. Nicht zu viele. Höchstens eine mit 10 Leuten auf jeder Seite.
> 3. Ja.
> 4. Nein, eine reicht.
> 5. Auf keinen Fall, bitte nicht!!   :/



1. nö find ich nicht!! Ich fand das schon ganz gut an morrowind (das die Insel so groß war) da hat man das Spiel net gleich so schnell durchgespielt so wie in G2
2.hmm kann man gelten lassen
3.bin ich auch der Meinung.
4.Also ich finde es besser wenn es mehrer Städte gibt. Dann könnte man auch besser mit Waren Handeln
5.AAAAUUUUUFFFF  jeden Fall multiplayer!!!!! Das darf eigendlich in fast keinen Spiel fehlen. ["finde ich"]


----------



## SPEEDI007 (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Ich finde das die Cry Engine nicht passt,schat dann viel zu plastisch aus.Eher die S.T.A.L.K.E.R Engine.
Und ein Pferd passt überhaupt nicht.Eine Massenschlacht wäre schon cool wie in HdR.Mp soll bitte nicht kommen.
Größere Welt wär mir ganz recht vielleicht so 40% größer als in G2.Und vielleicht eine Stadt mehr.

Gruß SPEEDI


----------



## Raptor337 (2. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 02.09.03 um 22:23 schrieb SPEEDI007:[/l]
> Größere Welt wär mir ganz recht vielleicht so 40% größer als in G2.Und vielleicht eine Stadt mehr.



40%. Dann wär ne zweite Stadt ja nur Kacke. Das macht doch keinen Sinn. Sie sollte mindestens doppelt so groß sein um zwei Städte zu beherbergen.


----------



## rappit (3. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 02.09.03 um 22:28 schrieb Raptor337:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 02.09.03 um 22:23 schrieb SPEEDI007:[/l]
> ...



Du meinst Khorinis+Minental+Add-onWelt mal 2. ist das nicht ein bisschen zu groß???????????????????


----------



## Raptor337 (3. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 03.09.03 um 00:14 schrieb rappit:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 02.09.03 um 22:28 schrieb Raptor337:[/l]
> ...



Also ich fänds net schlecht. Zum Beispiel ne Welt wie in HdR. Man muss ja nicht alles entdecken. Ich könnte mir eine idyllische Flusslandschaft mit einzelnen Höfen (und Quests) oder ein großes Gebirge mit Orks oder Drachen (nicht zum Hauptquest gehörend)
vorstellen. Damit man nicht zu viel Speicher benötigt könnten diese Teile (des Festlandes) wie in Khorinis unterteilt sein. Für die Reisezeit können Pferde oder Reiterwagen aufkommen. Die Magier können sich Teleportieren usw.


----------



## Bono333 (3. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Multiplayer ist immer mies, da dann der Singleplayerpart mit 20 Stunden aus ist. Punkt. Basta. Wenn ein Spiel wirklich auf MP ausgelegt ist (und Gothic wäre es), verkümmert der Singleplayerpart. Punkt. Basta! *g*


----------



## _Slayer_ (4. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

man könnte doch auf scavengern reiten


----------



## Bono333 (4. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 04.09.03 um 02:00 schrieb _Slayer_:[/l]
> man könnte doch auf scavengern reiten



Meerschweinchen


----------



## Toxix (4. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

1. Modkit/Leveleditor - mehr Quests, mehr, MEEEHR
2. Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich mehr Quests will?
3. 1-2 neue Charakterklassen
4. Mindestens 2 Städte - vielleicht eine unter Wasser, oder eine fliegende
5. Größere Spielwelt

das wichtigste ist aber: bitte kein prequel, sondern eine fortsetzung


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (4. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

und wie zum teufel sollen die nen guten mp modus erschaffen wenn der magier eh alles wegbombt ---> Laaaangweilig


----------



## Bono333 (4. September 2003)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> [l]am 04.09.03 um 20:10 schrieb ZiegenPaeter:[/l]
> und wie zum teufel sollen die nen guten mp modus erschaffen wenn der magier eh alles wegbombt ---> Laaaangweilig



Du weißt ja nicht, ob das im 3. Teil genau so ist. Und mit dem Add-on soll der Magier sogar verdammt schwer geworden sein...


----------



## nfrimmel (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

kommt jetzt etwas spät aber ich hätte gerne dass man mit 1 schwertstreich mehrere gegner verwunden kann.


----------



## Dilbert (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

also mehr ist natürlich immer gut: mehr spielwelt, mehr items, mehr rüstungsteile, mehr verscheidene gegner...
ein MP muss absolut verhindert werden! dann müßten nämlich die klassen untereinander im PvP balanced werden und das ist nicht gut für den SP für den ja Gothic steht. Eine eigene Grafikengine steht Gothic imo am besten eine gekaufte ist eigentlich nie 100% Gothic also passend dafür imo.
Das kampfsystem könnte leicht verbessert werden es war ja schon kompliziert gegen mehrere Gegner zu kämpfen.
Ansonsten eben nicht "zuviel Verändern" da Gothic ja gut war wie es ist eben einfach ein bischen feintunig...


----------



## oskar (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Bono333 am 04.09.2003 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> > [l]am 04.09.03 um 20:10 schrieb ZiegenPaeter:[/l]
> > und wie zum teufel sollen die nen guten mp modus erschaffen wenn der magier eh alles wegbombt ---> Laaaangweilig
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, geht eigentlich, wenn man Spells der niedrigen Kreise nutzt- wenn man sichdie Runen lieber für die höheren aufspart, haste aber recht


----------



## Misfit (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Blasius am 02.09.2003 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> > [l]am 02.09.03 um 15:33 schrieb Terrorsalz:[/l]
> > Welche Erwartungen, Träume und Wünsche stellt Ihr an Gothic 3.
> > (was würdet Ihr bessér machen als in den Vorgängern)
> > Hab gehört das es mit der Doom 3 engine sein soll!?
> ...


Genau das hab ich aber geliebt
Ich will von vorne anfangen!!!!


----------



## ziegenbock (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> Denn wenn ich noch einmal Sätze wie "Pferde wären toll" - "Schilde müssen her" - "Größere Außenwelt" oder "stärkere Endgegner" lese, dann schrei ich  *g*



ich wünsche mir :pferde, schilde, größere außenwelt und stärkere endgegner *g*

ne, mal im ernst. keinen multiplayer!!! da der singleplayer sonst mist wird. die welt etwas größer (noch eine stadt oder 2 dörfer dazu). reittiere finde ich doof, die teleportrunen reichen aus. mehr fähigkeiten zum lernen, mehr gegenstände, mehr verschiedene gegner, mehr zwischensequenzen und so 50 - 70 stunden spielzeit.

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Kizura (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Ich bin der Meinung, ein Multiplayer ist gerade bei solchen Spielen wie Gothic UNmöglich.
Ich finde die Idee mit den Pferden nicht schlecht, oder Reittieren allgemein, aber das erfordert ja noch mal so viel Rechenzeit um diese Fülle an Animationen überhaupt darstellen zu können. Daher bin ich eigentlich dagegen.
Schilde sind sicherlich ein hervoragender und nützlicher Zusatz im Kampf, jedoch kann so ein Schild leicht dazu führen, dass die Sicht eingeschränkt wird -> siehe Morrowind.
Aber ansich hät ich gegen die restlichen Vorschläge auch nicht   

Gruß, Kizu


----------



## Homerclon (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Kizura am 10.07.2004 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, ein Multiplayer ist gerade bei solchen Spielen wie Gothic UNmöglich.
> Ich finde die Idee mit den Pferden nicht schlecht, oder Reittieren allgemein, aber das erfordert ja noch mal so viel Rechenzeit um diese Fülle an Animationen überhaupt darstellen zu können. Daher bin ich eigentlich dagegen.
> Schilde sind sicherlich ein hervoragender und nützlicher Zusatz im Kampf, jedoch kann so ein Schild leicht dazu führen, dass die Sicht eingeschränkt wird -> siehe Morrowind.
> Aber ansich hät ich gegen die restlichen Vorschläge auch nicht
> ...


Ein MP wird es in einem Gothic Spiel nie geben(hat PB bereits mehrmals gesagt), es sei den es wäre Gothic Online, das würde nämlich ganz anderster aufgebaut werden. hätte aber bis auf die Hintergrund Story eher wenig mit Gothic zu tun.
Wie Kizura der richtigen meinung ist, es ist in einem Spiel wie Gothic unmöglich einen MP einzubauen.

Die Welt soll 3mal so groß werden wie die gesammte Khorinis Insel.(Wurde in einem Interview gesagt)
Die wegstrecken die man zwichen Punkt a und Punkt b zurück legen muss, sollen schneller von gangen gehen, wie wurde noch nicht verraten.
Die Kämpfe sollen geschmeidiger werden, mehr eine Kunst.(Kampfkunst halt  )
Die neue Engine ist nur zum Teil lizensiert, der größte teil der Engine Proggt PB selber.
Die Gildenzugehörigkeit soll sich weniger bei den Quests etc. ins gewicht fallen.(leider, ich hätte mir gewünscht es würde entscheidenter werden welche Gilde man sich anschliesst)

Das ist das was mir aus einem Interview noch so eingefallen ist.

Ich wünsche mir folgends:
Mehr Rüstungen die nicht auf Gilden bezogen sind.(vor allem sollten diese nicht alle so schlecht sein, daran arbeitet bereits ein Moddingteam für G2(oder G1, weis es nicht mehr genau)
Mehr Waffen, Schmuck(man sollte auch ein paar mehr tragen können).
Man sollte mehr Gegenstände selbst herstellen können. Mehr Waffenschmiedbar, mehr Tränke braubar, ein paar einfache Rüstungen sollte man herrstellen können.
Und die ganze Herrstellprozedur sollte etwas komplexer sein.(nicht nur einfach ans passende "Werkzeug" stellen und auswählen was man haben will) dadurch sollte man auch selbst herumexperimentieren können und so ohne LP zu verbrauchen neue Sachen herrstellen lernen.(Einzige vorraussetzung sollten Grundkenntnisse sein die einem ein Lehrer beibrinen muss) Um zu verhindern das sich die Leute die nötigen infos dafür aus dem internet besorgen bzw. danach einfach neu laden sollten sich die "mischverhältnisse" zufällig verändern.
Die Tiere sollten nicht durch Kapitelwechsel zurück kommen, sondern nach einer zufälligen menge an "Gothictagen". Die Kapitelwechsel sollten nur häufigkeit erhöhen und stärkere Tiere einfügen. Das verhindert das man das ganze Land ausrotten kann

Dann sollten mehr harmlose Tiere auftauchen, die Schafe langen nicht, es gibt ja Schinken & Würstchen, also sollten auch Schweine auftauchen.
Im Wald könnte man Rotwild unterbringen, das einem nur was tut wenn man ihnen zu nah kommt.


----------



## ziegenbock (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> Die Tiere sollten nicht durch Kapitelwechsel zurück kommen, sondern nach einer zufälligen menge an "Gothictagen". Die Kapitelwechsel sollten nur häufigkeit erhöhen und stärkere Tiere einfügen. Das verhindert das man das ganze Land ausrotten kann



die idee ist nicht gut. dann kann man ja am anfang die leichten gegner töten, sich solange ausruhen (nur noch schlafen) bis die monster wieder da sind und so sich ganz schnell hochleveln. dann doch so wie bisher.

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Kizura (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				ziegenbock am 10.07.2004 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die Tiere sollten nicht durch Kapitelwechsel zurück kommen, sondern nach einer zufälligen menge an "Gothictagen". Die Kapitelwechsel sollten nur häufigkeit erhöhen und stärkere Tiere einfügen. Das verhindert das man das ganze Land ausrotten kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das gefällt mir gut    Evt. ja sogar Kühe oooooder Ziegen    Wozu gib's Bauernhöfe .... nur des Kornes und der Schafe wegen??


----------



## Monstermic (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Homerclon am 10.07.2004 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir folgends:
> Mehr Rüstungen die nicht auf Gilden bezogen sind.(vor allem sollten diese nicht alle so schlecht sein, daran arbeitet bereits ein Moddingteam für G2(oder G1, weis es nicht mehr genau)
> Mehr Waffen, Schmuck(man sollte auch ein paar mehr tragen können).
> Man sollte mehr Gegenstände selbst herstellen können. Mehr Waffenschmiedbar, mehr Tränke braubar, ein paar einfache Rüstungen sollte man herrstellen können.


Bin ganz deiner meinung. dazu noch folgender Vorschlag:
Wurde schon öfter gesagt, aber ich will Waffenspezialisierungen !!! 
Ich konnte mich bei G2 mit meinem Char  nie so wirklich anfreunden, da jeder der das spiel gespielt hat am ende dieselbe (oder eine von dreien....  )Waffe hatte. 
 Am besten fände ich es, wenn man sich so sehr auf eine waffengattung spezialisieren kann, daß für andere waffenfähigkeiten und sonstige spezialisierungen kaum noch Punkte übrig bleiben. Dann müßte man endlich mal überlegen, wie man seinen char besonders gut verbessert und entwickelt.

Die Krönung wären natürlich zusätzlich noch verschiedene Kampfstile zu ermöglichen. Aber das wäre den meisten Spielern vermutlich   zu kompliziert....


----------



## Homerclon (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				ziegenbock am 10.07.2004 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die Tiere sollten nicht durch Kapitelwechsel zurück kommen, sondern nach einer zufälligen menge an "Gothictagen". Die Kapitelwechsel sollten nur häufigkeit erhöhen und stärkere Tiere einfügen. Das verhindert das man das ganze Land ausrotten kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch jetzt auch schon möglich, ca. Lvl 15 sind in Kapitel 1 zu schaffen.(Bei G1, G2 und im Addon) in DNdR sind sogar ca. Lvl 20 in Kapitel 1 zu schaffen.
Und ob man jetzt immer einmal pro Kapitel alles ausrottet oder ständig auf Gegner trifft ohne lange suchen zu müssen ist doch egal.

@Monstermic:
Waffenspezialisierung wurde in einem Interview glaube ich erwähnt, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Maglor (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Dilbert am 10.07.2004 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten eben nicht "zuviel Verändern" da Gothic ja gut war wie es ist eben einfach ein bischen feintunig...



Und was auf jedenfall dazu gehören sollte sind mehr Sprecher für die ganzen NPCs  und die sollten alle auch mal etwas anders aussehen!!


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

ich wünsch mir ne neue charackter klasse, wie zum Beispiel ein "richtiger" Dieb (nicht das bischen taschendiebstahl, schlösser knacken und die diebesgilde in G2 ).

ansonsten : das ich irgendwie net gezwungen werde in diese wüstengegend zu kommen, das passt imho net zu gothic. aber das kann ich wohl abschminken


----------



## Raptor337 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Ich finde es wäre wichtig, bei all den verbesserungsvorschlägen:
-größere welt
-mehr moster
-mehr quests
-mehr städte
usw...
nicht das besondere "Gothic Feeling" zu verlieren. Es ist zwar schon gut das Spiel zu vergrößern, allerdings sollte man auch beachten das Gothic und Gothic2 so erfolgreich waren weil man sich in der welt wohl gefühlt hat. Man hat sich nach kurzer zeit gut ausgekannt und die welten waren belebt von menschen und tieren. Ich finde bei all den Leuten die eine riesige Spielwelt usw. wollen, sollten die Entwickler vor allem versuchen, das "Gothic Feeling" beizubehalten...

Raptor


----------



## Maglor (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Raptor337 am 11.07.2004 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es wäre wichtig, bei all den verbesserungsvorschlägen:
> -größere welt
> -mehr moster
> -mehr quests
> ...



HÖRT HÖRT !!!


----------



## nfrimmel (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Raptor337 am 11.07.2004 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es wäre wichtig, bei all den verbesserungsvorschlägen:
> -größere welt
> -mehr moster
> -mehr quests
> ...




find ich auch. ich finde in G2/NdR is das wirklich sehr gut gemacht. khorinis is zwar schon groß, aber dann gibt es ja noch das mienental und die addonwelt. die hängen nicht als ein großes zusammen sondern sind so ineinander verpackt. das sollte wieder so sein (vieleicht mehr teilwelten). ansonsten wie gesagt den kampfstil verbessern. ich fände es cool wenn man irgendwie G2 saves einbringen könnte z.b. dann gleich mächtige zauber hat wenn man feuermagier is, aber das is wohl nicht umsetzbar  . aber cool wärs trotzdem. ich verlass mich voll auf PB, die haben mich bis jetzt nicht enttäuscht und das interview klingt ja ganz vielversprechend.

mfg nfrimmel

p.s. da fallt mir ein: G3 soll ja auf dem Festland spielen....


----------



## ldrake (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				nfrimmel am 12.07.2004 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor337 am 11.07.2004 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PB hat schon in einem Interview gesagt, dass das Kämpfen ganz anders wird, vor allem viel besser aussehen wird, da es jetzt eher einem Gemetzel gleicht. Finde ich  nicht so, da man als Meister imho auch schon sehr schön kämpft. Außerdem sagten sie auch, dass es mit dem Kampffokus ganz anders wird, man wird also wahrscheinlich jetzt mit einem Schlag mehrere Gegner treffen können. Nun das hat sich jetzt auf das Schwert bezogen, bei Zaubern und Schusswaffen ist es ja gut so wie es ist, finde ich.


----------



## Homerclon (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				der_Menthol_Elch am 11.07.2004 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wünsch mir ne neue charackter klasse, wie zum Beispiel ein "richtiger" Dieb (nicht das bischen taschendiebstahl, schlösser knacken und die diebesgilde in G2 ).
> 
> ansonsten : das ich irgendwie net gezwungen werde in diese wüstengegend zu kommen, das passt imho net zu gothic. aber das kann ich wohl abschminken


Um die Wüstengegend wirste nicht drum herum kommen, aber es wird sich nicht alles in der Wüste abspielen. Und vorallem soll es nicht so wie in DNdR das man praktisch vom Dschungel in die Wüste übergeht, sondern es soll realistischer gestaltet sein.
Aber nicht durch Automatische Mapgeneratoren, sondern alles Liebevoll von Weltdesigner, damit man sich, wie schon in den Vorgängern, ganz einfach orientieren kann. Und sich nicht in der Welt verläuft weil alles wie das andere aussieht.


----------



## nfrimmel (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

das mit den pfeilen und zaubern is auch gut, nur eben dasschwert wenn das besser wird paasts. ich kanns kaum mehr erwarten!!! aber noch sooooooooooo lange.....1 jahr ca. oder?

mfg nfrimmel


----------



## Pumiggl (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Auch wenns die meisten nicht mehr hören können   . Ich fänd ganz gut:

-Gut aussehende Rüstungen,
-Helme, Schilde, Gürtel extra
-Am Anfang nicht wieder direkt mit Stärke 10, Geschick 10, Mana 5 und Lebensenergie 40 ankommen. Immer von vorne Anfangen nervt echt!
-Reittiere
-Wenns in der Story vorkommt, ne Hauptstadt in der Art von Minas Tirith
-Coole Waffen
-Menü wie in Gothic1 (das Menü in 2 war n bischen unübersichtlich)
-Mehr auswahl bei den Gilden
-Mindestens eine Magier Gilde


Wenn mir noch was einfällt lass ichs euch wissen   

Innos sei mit uns   

Pumiggl!


----------



## BunGEe (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Pumiggl am 23.07.2004 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> -Am Anfang nicht wieder direkt mit Stärke 10, Geschick 10, Mana 5 und Lebensenergie 40 ankommen. Immer von vorne Anfangen nervt echt!


Das wurde ja gesagt, dass man nicht mehr mit Level 1 anfängt, sondern schon einiges drauf hat, allerdings wird man es trotzdem noch nicht mit allen Gegner aufnehmen können.


----------



## zitrusfrucht (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

- Gescheitere Bewegungen.
- Schwierigkeitsgrad soll anziehen (irgendwas zwischen G1 und G2 (G2 sei hier OHNE DNdR genannt)
- Drei oder zwei Menschenstädte in der Größe von Khorinis.
- Höfe!
- Bitte nicht ganz so widerlich-gute-etwasklischeeige-"Zwangsstory" wie in G2, sprich: Man sollte sich auch mal mit pösen, pösen Leutchen verbünden können.
- Söldner.
- Weitere charakterklassen, und auch Beliar- und Adanosschreine zum Beten.
- Mehr Möglichkeiten den Bösen raushängen zu lassen.
- Frauenpower ist sexy   . Kurz: Nicht alle Frauen sollten Hausfrauen sein.
- viel zum erkunden
- gothic feeling + lebendige Welt.
- Auch ein ige absolut harmlose tiere bringen.

Hm, da G3 ja auf dem festland spielt............... mal kucken, wie sie dass mit den Orks machen, laut Abujinis (oder so) letzter Vorhersage verliert der König ja den Krieg und die Orks hinterlassen ja nur noch verbrannte Erde.


----------



## ldrake (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Pumiggl am 23.07.2004 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> -Am Anfang nicht wieder direkt mit Stärke 10, Geschick 10, Mana 5 und Lebensenergie 40 ankommen. Immer von vorne Anfangen nervt echt!



Was habt ihr eigentlich alle deswegen ? 

Ich finde das überhaupt nicht nervend, sondern sogar gut !

Es macht einfach Spaß sich von ganz unten, als kompletter Neuling, sich hochzuarbeiten, finde ich .

Das man dann im 3. Teil schon etwas erfahrener ist, sehe ich wirklich mit Skepsis, ich fürchte, dass das das Spiel echt vermsauen könnte.

Wie ich das im Interview mit den Proggern gelesen habe....
 


Ich hoffe mal die bringen das gut hin sonst metzelt man sich ja durchs 1. Kapitel mit 0 Probs und 0 Herausforderungen.

Ein einfacher Schiffsbruch, wo man beinahe ertrinkt, schon bewustlos ist, und dann von irgendwem gerettet wird, und man eben dann aufgrund der Strapazen wieder Lev 0 ist, ist doch imho völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Homerclon (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				ldrake am 25.07.2004 07:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Pumiggl am 23.07.2004 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schiffsbruch wurde bereits ausgeschlossen(Interview), das wäre zu einfach.
Man wird am anfang noch richtig Stark sein, und dann recht früh durch einen Zauber geschwächt.(So wurde es in einem Interview gesagt)

3 mal von ganz vorne anfangen? Nein danke, im 1. Teil war es pflicht, im 2. Teil hätte man ihn schon etwas stärker lassen können.(nagut G2 war einfach genug, aber in DNdR hätte man es machen können) Ist ja schon etwas komisch, er kann sich Storymäßig an alles erinnern, weis aber nicht mehr wie man mit Waffen um geht(da hätte man bei 30% Ein&Zweihandkampf lassen können) und Schlösser knackt etc.

Direkt von anfang an der Halbgott zu sein ist scheisse, das stimmt aber wieder ein schwächling zu sein vor dem nichtmal ne Maus angst hat ist einfach lächerlich und schei...benkleister.
Und dann auch noch mitten in einen Krieg gegen Orks ziehen ist selbstmord.
Ich denke mal das auf dem Festland dann 10mal soviele Orks unterwegs sind wie in Gothic 1, 2 +DNdR zusammen. Und mir kann keiner erzählen das er sich mit einem Lvl0 Char mit einem Ork anlegen konnte. Mit viel glück und geschick hatte man vielleicht eine chance nicht drauf zu gehen, aber gewinnen konnte man nicht, denn man konnte keine Waffe heben die den Orks auch nur einen Kratzer verpasst hätte.


----------



## zitrusfrucht (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Homerclon am 25.07.2004 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ldrake am 25.07.2004 07:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Denkt* ich würd mal sagen, wenn ich an Land komm und Xardas mich dann plötzlich verflucht oder sowas und ich schwach werde find ich das in Ordnung   
Mal kucken wies wird.


----------



## Voodoo-Priester (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

spast!

sry !    

was hast du für vorstellungen???? fliegen stadt? unetr wasserß???

hilfe!   

das speil soll doch vernünftig sein und so "halb" realistisch!

jetzt vom zaubern abgesehen!

naja!  geschmackssache!


----------



## Vordack (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Bono333 am 02.09.2003 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > [l]am 02.09.03 um 21:08 schrieb Raptor337:[/l]
> >
> >
> > > [l]am 02.09.03 um 20:54 schrieb Bono333:[/l]
> ...



Morrowind ist viel zu groß? Häh?

Neee, weil die Weld in Morrowind so steril ist ist sie viel zu groß, aber stell Dir mal so ne Gothic Welt in der Größe von Morrowind vor, wo an jeder Ecke und auf jedem BErg was los ist, wo jeder zweite Mensch ne Quest hat und wo keine Endeckungsreise langweilig wird weil die Welt mit Leben  nur so vollgestopft ist. Das wäre doch obergenial.


----------



## zitrusfrucht (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Vordack am 29.07.2004 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bono333 am 02.09.2003 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ich fands gut dass Gothic nicht so mit NSCs überflutet war und dass es auch weite Landstriche ogibt ohne einen einzigen Menschen, dass hat die Atmo uns Feeling echt verbessert.

Und bitte keine Unterwasserstädte oder sowas, Gothic is eine vorstllbsare und recht realistische Welt, und so solls auch bleiben!


----------



## Raptor337 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Homerclon am 25.07.2004 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das auf dem Festland dann 10mal soviele Orks unterwegs sind wie in Gothic 1, 2 +DNdR zusammen.



Es wäre doch eigentlcih auch auch gut wenn man nicht immer alleine rumlaufen müsste... Mann könnte doch mit einigen Verbündeten gegen die so zahlreich vertretenen Orks (siehe oben) antreten, denn ich fände es auf der einen Seite langweilig wenn die 30000 Orks alle irgendwo einzeln rumhängen und darauf warten geschlachtet zu werden, auf der anderen Seite fänd ichs auch scheisse wenn man irgendwann superstark ist und es mit 50 Orks alleine aufnehmen kann (irgendwie ziemlich unrealistisch und auch LANGWEILIG). Die Entwickler könnten ja zum Bleistift bei einer Gilde (meinetwegen Miliz oda so) einbauen dass man sich in der Rangordung hocharbeitet (durch Quests) und dann eine 10köpfige Gruppe anführt die nachts eine Orkfestung sabotiert, das am nächsten Tag die Armee anmarschieren kann und die Orks plättet. Einfach ds man nicht immer alleine Rumstapft. Auch wäre es in ner Diebesgilde möglich mit Verbündeten ne Händlerkarawane zu überfallen...

PS: Was haltet ihr von der Fähigkeit "klettern". (so an Bäumen oder Mauern)

Raptor


----------



## Emo-182 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Terrorsalz am 02.09.2003 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Erwartungen, Träume und Wünsche stellt Ihr an Gothic 3.
> (was würdet Ihr bessér machen als in den Vorgängern)
> Hab gehört das es mit der Doom 3 engine sein soll!?
> 
> postet was das zeug hält



Hi!
1. Eine bessere Physik
2. Eine BESSERE Physik  
3. bessere Grafik
4. mehr Rüstungen

MFG Emo


----------



## owbu (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 02.09.2003 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:Ich bin gespannt wie sie die Langzeitmotivation herkriegen.Weil es wird betimmt sein das der Held wieder seine ganze Macht verliert.
> Man sollte abwarten man weiß nicht einmal welche Engine genutzt wird das heißt das es betimmt noch Jahre dauert bis der 3.Teil rauskommt.
> 
> MfG
> SPEEDI




also ich meine gelesen zu habend as man nicht alle kraftv erliert sondenr sich auch anfangs schon recht gut wehren kann

*tippt mal drauf das das boot untergeht man seine sachen verliert/etwas schwächer wird und von seinen leuten getrennt wird die man dann nach und nach im velrauf des spiels wiederfindet*


----------



## Homerclon (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				owbu am 30.07.2004 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 02.09.2003 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein tipp wurde aber bereits letztes Jahr in einem Interview ausgeschlossen. ;P
Es wurde auch bereits gesagt das man recht früh durch einen Zauber geschwächt wird.


----------



## Pumiggl (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				ldrake am 25.07.2004 07:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Pumiggl am 23.07.2004 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie schon gesacht wurde ist es auch von der Story her unrealistisch, wenn der Held nach jedem Teil ne Fähigkeiten-Amnesie hat, und net mal mehr nen groben Zweihänder heben kann. Realistische Anfangs Atribute fänd ich:

Stärke 50
Geschick 50
Mana 20-40
Einhand 30%-50%
Zweihand 20%-40%
Bogen 30%-50%
Armbrust 20%-40%

Stärke, Geschick und Mana können bis 300 erhöht werden. Und ein Schwierigkeitsgrad zwischen Gothic1 und Gothic2. DNdR war manchmal echt ne Zumutung.


----------



## Rosini (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Ich für mein Ding wünsche mir für Gothic 3:

1. Endlich einen Mehrspielermodus!
2. Spannennde Story
3. Neue Charakterklassen
4. Ich will eine Frau haben
5. Bessere Grafik, sollte nicht so ruckeln!
6. Größere und mehr Städte
7. Häuserkauf
8. Pferde für schnelle Fortbewegung

u.s.w. Also meine Ansprüche an Gothic III sind ziemlich hoch!
Aber ich glaube, dass das Game auch ohne meine Wünsche
wieder einmal der Hammer wird! 

Ich drücke  Piranha Bytes die Daumen! Aber diesmal bitte mit Multiplayerunterstützung..... zumindest LAN! 


MfG, R0sini


----------



## Kizura (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Zum Geier, ihr mit eurem Multiplayer, denkt doch mal nach, dass sowas GAR NICHT realisierbar ist, für solch ein super Singleplayer-Spiel!

Ich würde mich auch über mehr Animationen, Monschta, Gesichter freuen. Evt. könnte man sogar Kinder einbauen, mit Quests verbunden. Kennt ihr ja "Rettet mein Kind, es wird von Orks gefangen gehalten" oder sowas. Ist nur ein Vorschlag. Wobei mich das Fehlen der unter 18-Jährigen in G1 und G2 nicht störte ...   

Was auch sehr interessant wäre, wenn man als eine der Teilwelten (die's hoffentlich geben wird) die Südlichen Inseln erreichen könnte. Per Boot natürlich. Dort wo Abuyin und noch einige andere herkommen. So ein Südseefeeling kam zwar schon mit dem Piratenlager im G2-AddOn auf, aber mit der neuen Engine würde es sicherlich ein wahrer (Urlaubs-)Traum werden! Diese Teilwelt natürlich mit anderen Monstern, so Galappagos-like   

Joah und dann ... die Geschichte des Helden sollte damit schließen, dass er wieder nachhause kann. Man weiß ja leider nichts über die Herkunft. Aber es wäre doch möglich, dass er doch nicht der Auserwählte Innos ist, und alle sich geirrt haben und er nachhause zu Familie kann ... Quark. Nein, mal im Ernst ... wenn er der Erwählte Innos ist, dann sollte dies am Ende von G3 endlich mal sichtbar gemacht werden ... so eine Art pompöses Ende einer dreiteiligen Filmreihe .... öh, ihr wisst schon wie ich das mein'    

Gruß, Kizu


----------



## zitrusfrucht (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Rosini am 01.08.2004 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für mein Ding wünsche mir für Gothic 3:
> 
> 1. Endlich einen Mehrspielermodus!
> 2. Spannennde Story
> ...



Multiplayer-Option in einem Rollenspiel = einzelplayer leidet.
 
Für mich Gothic ein festes einzelplayer-game.


----------



## Raptor337 (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Kizura am 01.08.2004 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Geier, ihr mit eurem Multiplayer, denkt doch mal nach, dass sowas GAR NICHT realisierbar ist, für solch ein super Singleplayer-Spiel!



Richtig so!!!


----------



## mrgott (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Raptor337 am 01.08.2004 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Kizura am 01.08.2004 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich weiss garnicht was ihr habt?

wenn mann einen Coop modus macht reicht das ja.
mann muss ja nur den Schwirikeits oder mehr gegner einfügen 



Wo ist das Problemmmm


----------



## Raptor337 (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Multriplayer in so nem game wär einfach nur kacke!!!
1. es macht den sp kaput
2. mmorpg sind über haupt ganz anders konziepiert
3. gothic wäre nicht mehr gothic...


----------



## iam-cool (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Also ein Coop modus fürs Lan wär schon fett  
Und ich wies nicht weiso es das game kaputt machen solte, es ist das selbe nur das mans mit 2 Leuten zockt.


Ansonsten:


- grössere Welt
-  Mehr quests
-  mehr Items
-  mehr Fähigkeiten
-  mehr Berufe

usw



Also eingendlich nur ne Mischung aus morrorwind und Gothic, das Kampfsystem + die Story von gothic aber die Freiheiten von morrorwind, das wär das Game des Jahrhunderts  



MFG


----------



## Sardaykin (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				iam-cool am 01.08.2004 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein Coop modus fürs Lan wär schon fett
> Und ich wies nicht weiso es das game kaputt machen solte, es ist das selbe nur das mans mit 2 Leuten zockt.



allein schon die story haut schon nicht mehr hin. es gibt nur einen auserwählten usw. usf.

ich glaube du unterschätzt den aufwand,einen coopmodus in so ein ausgesprochenes singleplayerspiel reinzubasteln. ist ja auch kein spiel mit isometrischer ansicht, wo du festlegen kannst, dass sich alle spieler im bildausschnitt bleiben müssen.

und so einfach wie innem shooter ist das einfach nicht.

mfg S.


----------



## owbu (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Homerclon am 30.07.2004 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> owbu am 30.07.2004 19:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah danke *aufatme* 
wär wirklich zu einfach gewesen

*Sich grad mal die muehe gemacht hat den ganzen thread zu lesen*

also eigentlich is die anfangszeit bei gothic immer meine lieblingszeit gewesen , wo einen alle fuer nen totalen versager gehalte haben und man bloss aufpassen musste das einen ja nichts angreift was grösser als ne fleischwanze is

wobei wenn man storytechnisch nicht gleich als Halbgott verehrt wird den man ueberall reinlässt und sich ersmal ansehen verschaffen muss und man auch nicht per wimpernzuck ne orkarmee auslöschen kann find ich das auch in ordnung..ma was neues


----------



## Homerclon (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Rosini am 01.08.2004 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für mein Ding wünsche mir für Gothic 3:
> 
> 1. Endlich einen Mehrspielermodus!
> 2. Spannennde Story
> ...



zu 1. Wirds nicht geben(bereits bestätigt), lässt sich bei Gothic nicht einbauen. Wie bereits gesagt wurde, es gibt nur einen auserwählten, weitere Probleme wurden schon bei Interviews zu Gothic 1 und 2 genannt.

zu 2. Stimmt, man sollte nicht alles bereits im 1. Kapitel erfahren. Die wenigen überraschungen hatten eher weniger mit der eigentlichen Story zu tun. (Wer hat nicht schon spätestens im 4. Kapitel(eher früher) gewusst das der Endgegner ein Drache ist?)

zu 3. Was denn für welche? Nahkämpfer(Mit unterklassen: Ein-/Zweihand), Bogen-/Armbrustschütze, Paladin(Mit Unterklassen: Offenive/Devensive Zauber) & Magier (Mit Unterklassen: jeweilige Elemente, Feuer-, Wasser-, Beschwörermagie, um nur ein paar zu nennen)
Sind das nicht genug? Was soll denn noch eingebaut werden?

zu 4. Was will denn ein Weltenretter mit einer Frau? Der ist doch ständig unterwegs. Ansonsten geh mal bei Gothic 2 in die Rote Laterne, da kriegste eine Frau.  

zu 5. Bessere Grafik gibts, die Gesichtsanimationen sollen besser als in HL² aussehen. Obs Ruckelfrei ist wird von deiner Hardware abhängen. 
Bis auf die die Stadt war Gothic 2 Ruckelfrei.

zu 6. Mehr Städte wirds aufjedenfall geben, spielt ja schliesslich auf dem Festland, nur ob da noch mehr als ein paar Ruinen stehen ist fraglich.

zu 7. Für was? Man ist doch eh nur ständig unterwegs, und wenn alles erledigt ist gehts woanders hin, also überflüssig, wenn dann wieder wie in Gothic 1, dass man eine Hütte bekommen hat wo man pennen konnte und eine Truhe drin war um zeugs abzulegen.(Gut im Sumpflager gabs keine Truhe, aber da hätte einem aber auch keiner was abgenommen, und freie Hütten gabs genug.)

zu 8. Es wurde bereits bestätigt das die Reisezeit verkürzt/spannender wird, aber Pferde wirds nicht geben.



			
				owbu am 02.08.2004 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 30.07.2004 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Halbgott wird man bestimmt nicht sein(wäre auch ein wenig langweilig), und überall wird man auch nicht reingelassen. Überall reingelassen passt Storymässig nicht.
(Khorinis war schliesslich eine Insel, war nur ein Schiff da, also konnten auch keine Nachrichten ans Festland gebracht werden, nachem Ende von Gothic2 segelt man auch direkt los, und Lord Hagen ist ja nicht dabei, damit er beim König(falls er noch leben sollte) bestätigen könnte das unser Held die Gefahr auf Khorinis erliminierte. nichtmal das Volk von Khorinis wusste das der Held die Drachen erledigte, denen wird erzählt das mutige Paladine das taten(am Bierausschank wird das im 5. Kapitel erzählt). Warum sollte dann der König die wahrheit erfahren? Das wäre ja dann ein eingeständniss das alle Paladine in Khorinis nicht besser sind als ein Namenloser alleine.  )


----------



## Rosini (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

hm mit nummer 7 meine ich eigentlich, dass die entwickler so etwas wie in GTA einabauen sollten... und das alte Speichersystem zugunsten der Atmosphäre weglassen *ggg*  Nurn scherz... hehe...

es wäre doch aber lustig ein Haus zu haben.... endecke die möglichkeiten....

und ich *will* eine frau haben... mit der ich dann viele kleine Kampfzwerge erschaffen kann.... 

Nem nun mal im ernst.... es gäbe tausend möglichkeiten, das spiel etwas schöner lebensechter zu gestalten... familie... häuser.... pferde....
ach.....
wird das denn jemals in ein PC-Spiel umgesetzt?

EDIT: ich muss dir widersprechen.... 
du hast gesagt, dass gothic 2 bis auf die städte ruckelfrei wäre....

geht net... Auf "Lobarts Hof" hat es auch geruckelt wie die sau *schluchz*


----------



## Homerclon (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Rosini am 02.08.2004 02:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hm mit nummer 7 meine ich eigentlich, dass die entwickler so etwas wie in GTA einabauen sollten... und das alte Speichersystem zugunsten der Atmosphäre weglassen *ggg*  Nurn scherz... hehe...
> 
> es wäre doch aber lustig ein Haus zu haben.... endecke die möglichkeiten....
> 
> ...



Bevor deine Kampfzwerge aber hilfreich sind vergehen ein paar jahre, bis dahin ist der Namenlose Held bestimmt schon in Rente.  
Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das es in Gothic jemals Kinder geben wird.
Da bestände nämlich eine sehr großte gefahr das es indiziert wird, man könnte ja auf die Böse idee kommen die zu hauen.(Es gibt ja schliesslich auch ein paar EXP Geile die jeden sterblichen NPC gekillt haben.)

Alles in einem Spiel wirds sicher nie geben. Aber Familie und Häuser, gibts bereits in Sims.  
Spiele mit Pferde gibts auch.(Sogar RPGs)

Bei mir war bis auf das Hafenviertel Ruckelfrei. Wie gesagt, kommt auf deine Hardware drauf an. ;P


----------



## owbu (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

mit meinem 4:86ger hats auch irgendwie geruckelt..komisch  

ruckelfrei is da wirklich ne sehr relative sache, naja im notfall kauf ich mir nen neuen pc fuer gothic   (und dann gleich fuer eq2 mit)


----------



## petra0815 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Terrorsalz am 02.09.2003 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Erwartungen, Träume und Wünsche stellt Ihr an Gothic 3.
> (was würdet Ihr bessér machen als in den Vorgängern)



Also ich würde mir Wünschen - natürlich eine groooosse Welt. Eine grössere Vielfalt an Rüstungen, die Idee mit den Einzelteilen finde ich  nicht schlecht.
Eine feste Bleibe wäre auch nicht schlecht, dann wäre es aber auch von Vorteil, wenn man z.b. einen Schlafsack hätte, um im Freien zu übernachten oder dass man vielleicht an geschützten Plätzen auch einfach auf dem Boden schlafen kann. 

Eine Frau bzw. Freundin könnte man durchaus unterbringen, gäbe auch wieder Möglichkeiten für Quests oder Wendungen im Spielverlauf. 

Kleine Quests mit einfachen Aufgaben am Anfang könnten helfen die Welt kennenzulerenen und sich zurechtzufinden. 

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, aber im Grunde vertraue ich darauf, dass die Entwickler wieder ein supergeiles Game rausbringen. Schade nur, dass es noch so lange dauert.


----------



## sneipa (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Also, ich fand Gothic schon ganz am Anfang einfach genial... Die leichte Zugänglichkeit, die Atmo, die Sync... einfach alles!
Sogar die... *STEUERUNG*, die ist genial für Taktiken usw. und an alle die immer noch sagen, "Ohhh Maus-Steuerung ist viel besser" oder "ich will ne komplett neue Steuerung", denen kann ich nur ein herzliches   geben!!! Für den kommenden Teil wünsche ich mir:

!!!!!!!DER GRUNDBAU MUSS SO BLEIBEN!!!!!!!!

-Min. 2 grosse Städte (aber das langt dann auch fast; es darf nicht an Übersichtlichkeit verlieren)
-Um einiges mehr kleinere Quests (wie z.B. bei Gothic 2 als Pre-Söldner, wo man am anfang Geld bei den Höfen kassieren muss, solche liebe ich davon bitte 1000)
-das *GLEICHE* Kampfsystem
-das gleiche Ausrüstungs-System (also nur "eine" Ausrüstungsgegestand"
-das gleiche Verhältnis zwischen Ausenwelt und Dungeons wie im Vorgänger (also mehr Spielzeit in der Ausenwelt)
-Mehr Fertigkeiten (Schmieden)
-Berufe
-*KEIN* Multiplayer!!!
-Keine Pferde

Im übringen fand ich Story usw. klasse...


----------



## Homerclon (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				sneipa am 02.08.2004 03:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich fand Gothic schon ganz am Anfang einfach genial... Die leichte Zugänglichkeit, die Atmo, die Sync... einfach alles!
> Sogar die... *STEUERUNG*, die ist genial für Taktiken usw. und an alle die immer noch sagen, "Ohhh Maus-Steuerung ist viel besser" oder "ich will ne komplett neue Steuerung", denen kann ich nur ein herzliches   geben!!! Für den kommenden Teil wünsche ich mir:
> 
> !!!!!!!DER GRUNDBAU MUSS SO BLEIBEN!!!!!!!!
> ...


juhu, entlich noch einer der die steuerung gut fand.  

Das Kampfsystem wird nicht gleich bleiben.

Man kann doch bereits Schmieden lernen. 
Berufe, hmm, ja, wird es mehr oder weniger geben.(Falls z.b. eine Wache ausfällt wird man seinen Platz einnehmen können bis Ersatz da ist.)


----------



## Pumiggl (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Nochmal zum Multiplayer-Modus:

Leute, das is einfach ne SCHEIß Idee!!! Sorry, aber das musste ich jetzt mal sagen. Abgesehen davon, dass es von der Story her nicht geht, ist es obendrein n rieeeeeeesen Aufwand. Was ich für die, die es so UMBEDINGT haben wollen, net schlecht fände, waär n Multiplyare Add-on, das sich dann die Leute kaufen können, die das Game umbedingt im Multiplayer-Modus spielen wollen. Aber ich denk mal eher net, dass sowas rauskommt.

Bezüglich der Frau und dem Kind:
Ich glaub der Held WILL nunmal Single bleiben   . Es ist ja wohl auch scheiße, wenn du grad mitten in einem Kampf mit so 40-50 Orks bist und auf einmal kommt deine Frau angelaufen und ruft "Schatzie, du hast dein Butterbrot vergessen!" Naja, so extrem wirds nicht werden, aber sesshaft mit nem Haus, ner Frau und nem Kind werden find ich jetzt net so toll   . Was ich noch net schlecht fände, wären Geräte an denen man Stärke, Geschick und Mana erhöhen könnte, ohne LP zu verlieren. Kann von mir aus auch so was wie n Fitnesstudio sein.


----------



## Raptor337 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Homerclon am 02.08.2004 05:44 schrieb:
			
		

> sneipa am 02.08.2004 03:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Steuerung fand ich auch ziemlcih gut und obwohl ich vor g2 nie g1 gespielt hab bin ich gleich super damit zurecht gekommen - ich weis auch gar nich was die leutz gemeint haben mit: "anfänger sollten lieber die maussteuerung verwenden"... schade find ichs nur das das kampfsystem geändert wird, aber wenn die entwickler ein bsseres hinkriegen hab ich damit kein prob.

achja nochwas:
an alle die hier reinposten, es nervt echt langsam tausend mal zu hören das die welt soooooooooo groß werden soll wenn von seiten der entwickler in allen möglichen interviews schon gesagt wurde DASS SIE GRÖßER WIRD!!!!!
dami meine ich das es sinnlos ist dinge zu fordern die sowieso schon bestätigt sind...

raptor


----------



## Kizura (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Raptor337 am 02.08.2004 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 02.08.2004 05:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Leute die ein Multiplayer wollen, nerven noch mehr. Warum schreibt niemand dieser Personen eine Mail an PB und fragt, ob das nächste Spiel, was sie entwickeln, nicht ein Online-RPG im Gothic-stil werden könnte?! Da ist auch noch keiner drauf gekommen .... Gothic ist und bleibt Gothic OHNE MP!


----------



## oskar (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Kizura am 02.08.2004 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor337 am 02.08.2004 10:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bestimmst du aber nicht , was Gothic ist und was nicht 
Letzten Endes is die ganze Diskussion hier fürn Eimer, da wir in einem halben Jahr sowieso alles wissen werden. Und ob´s nun nen MP hat oder nicht, bestimmt PB- und wenn die meinen, das kommt rein, dann isses so, zumal Jowood denen sowieso kaum reinredet.


----------



## Kizura (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				oskar am 02.08.2004 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bestimmst du aber nicht , was Gothic ist und was nicht
> Letzten Endes is die ganze Diskussion hier fürn Eimer, da wir in einem halben Jahr sowieso alles wissen werden. Und ob´s nun nen MP hat oder nicht, bestimmt PB- und wenn die meinen, das kommt rein, dann isses so, zumal Jowood denen sowieso kaum reinredet.



Ich bestimme gar nichts! Ich weiß selbst, dass das allein PB's Sache ist und nicht unsere. Ich bin ja schon froh, dass einige Wünsche sogar mit einbezogen wurden und integriert wurden. Das ist schon mal klasse. ICh halte den MP nur für absolut unnötig in Gothic3. Sollen'se (wie ich bereits vorschlug) lieber ein extra Online-RPG im Gothic stil basteln ...


----------



## Rosini (2. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Homerclon am 02.08.2004 02:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 02.08.2004 02:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, dann muss man die Kiddis eben unsterblich machen....
sieh dir mal sacred an.... in dem Spiel kannste die Kiddis auch nicht umhauen! Es gibt nämlich solche Möglichkeiten UNSTERBOLICHKEIT


----------



## owbu (3. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Rosini am 02.08.2004 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, dann muss man die Kiddis eben unsterblich machen....
> sieh dir mal sacred an.... in dem Spiel kannste die Kiddis auch nicht umhauen! Es gibt nämlich solche Möglichkeiten UNSTERBOLICHKEIT



naja geht ja nicht nur um unsterblichkeit sondern auch um nicht haubarkeit

und irgendwas nicht hauen können is jawohl absolut nicht gothisch 


*fand es schon irgendwie doof das man ein paar leute nicht umhauen konnte *
(wobei ich natuerlich einsehe das das nötig is)


----------



## Dalai-Lamer (3. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

keine ahnung ob das schon jemand gepostet hat , aber das hier fand ich sehr interessant...besonders die screenies am ende machen mich wirklich ungeduldig!

ich will das zocken!!!!   


http://www.rpgdot.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=130276


----------



## BunGEe (3. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Dalai-Lamer am 03.08.2004 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung ob das schon jemand gepostet hat , aber das hier fand ich sehr interessant...besonders die screenies am ende machen mich wirklich ungeduldig!
> 
> ich will das zocken!!!!
> 
> ...


Woho  
Also ich kannte es noch nicht, danke für den Link. Wirklich ein interessantes FAQ. Aber muss denn die Benutzung des Bogens so komplex sein.  Vielleicht wirkt es auch nur so, aber schaut ja zumindest so aus. (Jedenfalls wenn man die Fertigkeit noch nicht trainiert hat) http://forum.jowood.de/attachment.php?s=&postid=983717
Ich bin echt mal auf die Grafik gespannt: "eine Mischung aus unreal engine 3 und HL2"


----------



## Dalai-Lamer (3. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				BunGEe am 03.08.2004 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Dalai-Lamer am 03.08.2004 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja , hat mich auch alles ziemlich umgehauen was da steht!

die grafik auf den screenshots sieht nicht unbedingt viel besser aus , als die alte , jedoch der char  

vollgepackt  UND mit nem dicken ritterschild auf dem rücken


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (3. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Dalai-Lamer am 03.08.2004 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ja , hat mich auch alles ziemlich umgehauen was da steht!
> 
> die grafik auf den screenshots sieht nicht unbedingt viel besser aus , als die alte , jedoch der char
> 
> vollgepackt  UND mit nem dicken ritterschild auf dem rücken



oh mann das is ja mal geil


----------



## Raptor337 (3. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Mega Geil, danke für den Link!   
Des is aber bestimmt noch net die Grafik... Die Entwickler ham wohl noch auf der alten Engine basierend die neuen Sachen eingebaut, da die neue ja wohl noch entwickelt wird.... 

Das Inventar is perfekt!!!


----------



## zitrusfrucht (3. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

*sabbert das Haus voll, die ersten Kakerlaken ertrinken schon*

Ich-will-spielen-Gothic-3.......................


----------



## Dalai-Lamer (3. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Raptor337 am 03.08.2004 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mega Geil, danke für den Link!
> Des is aber bestimmt noch net die Grafik... Die Entwickler ham wohl noch auf der alten Engine basierend die neuen Sachen eingebaut, da die neue ja wohl noch entwickelt wird....
> 
> Das Inventar is perfekt!!!




bitteschön 

ich finde auch der char sieht echt geil aus , richtig vollgepackt , so wies sein muss!

endlich mal wie n richtiger ritter


----------



## florian (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 02.09.2003 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele Threads gibt es denn schon dazu? :o
> Ich glaub um die 50. } :Þ
> Naja zum Thema.Ich würd wie schon angesprochen einzelne Rüstungsteile wünschen wie im Diablo2.Dann natürlch soll die Story sehr Episch sein wie in HdR.Dann sollte die Welt so groß wie in G2 sein oder vielleicht größer.Natürlich sollten die Orks wieder vorkommen.Und wieder Drachen und Farbenwesen.
> D3 Engi  ne passt überhaupt nicht zum Game eher die S.T.A.L.K.E.R Engine.Aber vielleicht macht ja Piranha Bytes eine eigene Engine.Naja jetzt habt ihr sowieso Zeit das Addon zu zocken.
> ...




hallo speedi!hab gehört dass man bei G3 schon mit anfangsfähigkeiten starten soll aber ich fänds geil wenn man mal mehr auswahlmöglichkeiten vom volk her hätte also nich nur söldner magier oder paladin!!!dass wär hamma!!!!


----------



## APinkerton (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Oh man!
Nach dem Link sind alle meine Vorurteile weg. Ich glaub jetzt einfach, das wird ein Hammerspiel.

 AP


----------



## Dalai-Lamer (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				APinkerton am 04.08.2004 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man!
> Nach dem Link sind alle meine Vorurteile weg. Ich glaub jetzt einfach, das wird ein Hammerspiel.
> 
> AP




ich glaube dass da zum ersten mal richtig mittelalter-feeling aufkommt , wenn die stadt und die burg wirlich so aussieht wie auf den artworks!


----------



## Pumiggl (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Leute, nur mal so ne Information:
Ist ja alles schön und gut, dass ihr alle das Spiel jetzt so toll findet, weiß aber irgendjemand was für Systemanforderung das Spiel haben wird? Ich glaub ich brauch nämlich garnicht ers davon zu träumen, wenns auf meinem PC garnicht läuft. Ich will damit auf keinen Fall behaupten, dass ihr scheiß PCs habt, aber an eurer Stelle, würd ich schon mal kucken was dieses Spiel vorraussetzt, bevor ich im jubel ausbreche.


----------



## BunGEe (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Pumiggl am 04.08.2004 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, nur mal so ne Information:
> Ist ja alles schön und gut, dass ihr alle das Spiel jetzt so toll findet, weiß aber irgendjemand was für Systemanforderung das Spiel haben wird? Ich glaub ich brauch nämlich garnicht ers davon zu träumen, wenns auf meinem PC garnicht läuft. Ich will damit auf keinen Fall behaupten, dass ihr scheiß PCs habt, aber an eurer Stelle, würd ich schon mal kucken was dieses Spiel vorraussetzt, bevor ich im jubel ausbreche.


Ähm, das Spiel kommt im 4. Quartal 2005 raus, das ist also noch über ein Jahr Zeit, deswegen kann man jetzt noch gar nichts genaueres über die Hardwareanforderungen sagen. Außerdem hättest du dir ja mal den Link anschaunen können, da stehen ja einige Informationen.
Man braucht mindestens eine DirectX 9 Grafikkarte (Ende 2005 könnte schon DirectX 10 erscheinen) und ein 3 GHz Rechner mit 1024 RAM wäre auch nicht verkehrt, immerhin soll die Grafik mit der unreal engine 3 vergleichbar sein. Aber bis dahin wird sich noch eine Menge auf dem Hardwaremarkt tun und ich denke doch, dass bis dahin einige Leute ihren Rechner aufgerüstet haben werden.
Also schau'n mer mal.


----------



## Pumiggl (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Dalai-Lamer am 03.08.2004 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung ob das schon jemand gepostet hat , aber das hier fand ich sehr interessant...besonders die screenies am ende machen mich wirklich ungeduldig!
> 
> ich will das zocken!!!!
> 
> ...


Ich weiß, ich weiß, ihr brauchts gar nicht zu sagen ich bin zu BLÖD um zu checken wo da n screenshoot ist. Ich hab nur ein Bild gefunden und das war das mit dem Fettsack und den zwei Riesenmacheten. Gibt es dort keine mehr oder bin ich nur wiedermal zu doof zum kucken   ?


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Pumiggl am 04.08.2004 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, nur mal so ne Information:
> Ist ja alles schön und gut, dass ihr alle das Spiel jetzt so toll findet, weiß aber irgendjemand was für Systemanforderung das Spiel haben wird? Ich glaub ich brauch nämlich garnicht ers davon zu träumen, wenns auf meinem PC garnicht läuft. Ich will damit auf keinen Fall behaupten, dass ihr scheiß PCs habt, aber an eurer Stelle, würd ich schon mal kucken was dieses Spiel vorraussetzt, bevor ich im jubel ausbreche.



ich kauf mir ende nächsten jahres eh nen neuen pc, von daher ......


----------



## Raptor337 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Hi Leutz, ich will euch jetzt nicht in irgendeiner hinsicht enttäuschen aber ich hab mich in nem andern Forum über die bilder umgehört
http://www.trails-of-darkness.de/phpBB2/index.php
und ich muss sagen dass die kerls in dem forum das nich ganz so optimistisch finden wie ihr alle. geht mal auf die seite, ruft die plauderecke auf und lest euch mal den thread zu g3 durch...
raptor


----------



## Homerclon (5. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

die Bilder die man unter den Link findet sind keine von PB, die sind von Fans, sind Verbesserungsvorschläge.  

Beweise zu finden unter:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/DMatt/gothic/mgothic.html


----------



## The-Little (5. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Bis jetzt hat PB noch nicht allzu viele Infos rausgerueckt... geschweige denn Screenshots  
Das einzige, was bis jetzt bekannt ist, steht auf der RPG-Dot.com-Seite...
Es gibt auch noch ein paar Artworks, hier ist der Link:
http://gameswelt.de/pc/screenshots/detail.php?item_id=42184


----------



## The-Little (5. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				The-Little am 05.08.2004 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt hat PB noch nicht allzu viele Infos rausgerueckt... geschweige denn Screenshots
> Das einzige, was bis jetzt bekannt ist, steht auf der RPG-Dot.com-Seite...
> Es gibt auch noch ein paar Artworks, hier ist der Link:
> http://gameswelt.de/pc/screenshots/detail.php?item_id=42184



Edit: Wobei einiges auf der RPG-Seite nur Geruechte sind... die Engine ist unbekannt, und die Gilden sind vollkommen erfunden, oder PB (als DEUTSCHE Firma) gibt den Amis mehr Infos als uns...

Uuups, sorry, Doppelpst...


----------



## Homerclon (5. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				The-Little am 05.08.2004 00:53 schrieb:
			
		

> The-Little am 05.08.2004 00:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das was über die Engine auf RPGdot steht ist richtig. Wurde in einem Interview zu einem Deutschen Magazin genannt.(weis nicht mehr welches Magazin, ich bekomme 3 verschiedene^^)

Ein großteil der Sachen die auf RPGdot stehen sind richtig, die wurden in deutschen Interviews bestätigt.

Wenn Infos in Englisch sprachrigen Magazinen steht, wäre es innerhalb von wenigen Tagen übersetzt auf Deutschen Fansites zu finden. Also alle Infos die dort aufgelistet sind die auf keiner Deutschen Fansite zu finden sind würde ich erstmal anzweifen.(erste anlaufstelle für Infos ist eigentlich das WoG Forum, und danach das JoWood forum, wenn da nichts steht(mindestens ein Link, falls es Exklusiv Infos sind) sind es keine bestätigten Infos) Z.b. das mit den Kamelen und Pferden, das glaube ich nicht wirklich, ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das eine Gewichtesanzeige ins Inventar eingebaut wird. Aber es ist aufjedenfall übersichtlicher als die alten Inventars.


----------



## The-Little (5. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Du hast Recht... ich meine mich erinnern zu koennen, dass sie die Engine von Die Gilde III uebernehmen und modifizieren wollen...
Aber zu RPG-Dot:
-Es wurde noch nicht bestaetigt, dass es Tiere in unterschiedlichen Gebieten mit unterschiedlichen Hautfarben gibt (zumindest hab ich noch nix davon gehoert...)
-Dass alte Tiere nicht mehr existieren stimmt auch nihct ganz... Na klaro wird PB einige Aenderungen vornehmen, aber Scavenger, Woelfe, Minecrawler, etc. werden immer weiter existieren...
-Bei der Handlung stimmt nix außer dem Inventar...
-Bei den Orks wurde bis jetzt nur bestaetit, dass die Orks die Stadt umzingelt haben (zumindest laesst GII drauf schließen)
-Bei den Gilden stimmt nix (außer, dass die Paladine in der Hauptstadt sind.. das kann man sich aber denken )
-Angeblich soll man Handschuhe etc. anziehen koennen... wurde noch nicht bestaetigt...
-Es wurde noch kein Verhaeltnis der Welt genannt (nur "SOOOO groß" von KaiRo) Außerdem ist noch nix ueber die Gegenden gesagt worden...
-Bei den Tieren stimmt soweit ich seh alles...
-Zu Voice-Recording weiß ich nix...

-Die generellen Sachen sind groeßtenteils Spekulationen...
Und zu den Screenshots...
ES WURDEN NOCH KEINE VEROEFFENTLICHT!!!
Und dass PB schon das Inventar veroeffentlicht hat, find ich auch unwahrscheinlich...

Edit:Und die Hauptstadt und der Palast sind Konzeptzeichnungen von einem aus dem Jowood-Forum!!!


----------



## Dalai-Lamer (5. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

die 3 artworks sehen aber ziemlich nach orient aus    

das hat doch nixmehr mit gothic zu tun   

ich hab mich auf n schönes mittelalterliches königreich gefreut , ich hoffe nicht , dass es ausschließlich so aussehen soll wie auf den artworks


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Dalai-Lamer am 05.08.2004 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> die 3 artworks sehen aber ziemlich nach orient aus
> 
> das hat doch nixmehr mit gothic zu tun
> 
> ich hab mich auf n schönes mittelalterliches königreich gefreut , ich hoffe nicht , dass es ausschließlich so aussehen soll wie auf den artworks


Vielleicht kann man zu den Südlichen Inseln fahren und dort ist der "orientalische Kulturkreis" heimisch.


----------



## The-Little (5. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

PB meinte in einem Interview mit einer Zeitschrift, die ich hier nicht erwaehnen moechte (  ), dass es Wuestengegenden geben soll, in denene man auch auf den Wasservorrat achten muss...
Es soll angeblich sogar krummsaebelschwingende Beduinen geben...
Auch nicht ganz mein Geschmack, aber PB wird´s schon richten... (außerdem solte man dieser "Zeitschrift" nicht alles glauben, was sie ueber GIII berichtet, denn die haben schonmal geschrieben, dass man seinen alten Charakter angeblich importieren kann, das wurde jedoch noch nie von PB bestaetigt und ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlcih...


----------



## Homerclon (5. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Dalai-Lamer am 05.08.2004 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> die 3 artworks sehen aber ziemlich nach orient aus
> 
> das hat doch nixmehr mit gothic zu tun
> 
> ich hab mich auf n schönes mittelalterliches königreich gefreut , ich hoffe nicht , dass es ausschließlich so aussehen soll wie auf den artworks



Es wird verschiedene Gegenden geben.
Schau dir Jharkendar an, die Gebiete die man da sieht wird es zusätzlich zur "normalen" Gothic umgebung geben.
Es dürfte also für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei sein.


----------



## Pumiggl (6. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Nur mal so ne Frage:

Wer von euch findet eigentlich, dass es andere Spezies neben Orks und Menschen geben soll? Viele finden nämlich, dass es Elben oder so mal geben sollte. Grundsätzlich finde ich man sollte Gothic grundsätzlich mit HdR trennen. Nur weil in beidem Orks vorkommen, muss doch nicht beides das gleiche sein oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## The-Little (6. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Pumiggl am 06.08.2004 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so ne Frage:
> 
> Wer von euch findet eigentlich, dass es andere Spezies neben Orks und Menschen geben soll? Viele finden nämlich, dass es Elben oder so mal geben sollte. Grundsätzlich finde ich man sollte Gothic grundsätzlich mit HdR trennen. Nur weil in beidem Orks vorkommen, muss doch nicht beides das gleiche sein oder wie seht ihr das?



Genau meine Meinung....
Wir wollen kein zweites Morrowind oder ein weiteres HdR-Spiel...
Waer auch irgendwie unlogisch, wenn man auf der Insel nie was zu solchen Wesen gehoert hat, und ploetzlich wimmelt es von Elben, Elfen, Riesen etc...
Vielleicht als Zwischengegner einen riesigen Menschen, oder einen großen Ork...
Aber ansonsten keine andern Kreaturen (auf jeden Fall keine intelligenten)


----------



## Pumiggl (6. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				The-Little am 06.08.2004 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Pumiggl am 06.08.2004 23:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, wie gesacht so seh ich das auch. Aber noch was anderes:
Weiß irgendjemand wie die Story von G3 aussehen soll? Ichh kann mir nämlich irgendwie nix darunter vorstellen.


----------



## Homerclon (7. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Pumiggl am 06.08.2004 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> The-Little am 06.08.2004 23:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, da wird es um den Krieg gegen die Orks gehen. Was anderes könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Nein danke, in Gothic sollten keine weiteren Intelligenten Rassen auftauchen.
Das würde garnicht reinpassen.


----------



## Raptor337 (7. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

´Zur Story lest am besten mal den Artikel in der PCGames 07/04 auf Seite 72/73 oder das Interview auf http://www.worldofgothic.de/gothic2/index.php?go=interview4 da steht einiges Interressantes drinne...

Und zu den *Elben*:
ElBen schon ma gar nich das wär total von HDR geklaut. Wenn schon Elfen aber auch das würde einfach nich zu Gothic passen und würde das Spiel kaputtmachen... Das einzige was ich mir denken könnte wäre mehr Sorten (Rassen) von Orks zu haben, zB Nordmar-Clan (könnten ein Orkclan aus den nördlichen Gothic3 gebieten sein) usw... ein Orkclan könnte Beisspielsweise auch etwas friedlicher sein und mit sich (gegen Geld) verhandeln lassen...

Was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## sneipa (7. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Ich bin deprimiert... Ich glaub die schaffen es nicht ein Gothic 3 das würdig ist zu schaffen. Gothic 1/2 waren so simpel und einfach. Man muss doch nicht immer alles Neumachen und ändern. DAS KAMPFSYSTEM SOWIE DAS GRUNDGERÜST DES SPIELS HÄTTEN BLEIBEN SOLLEN, DA DIE ENTWICKLER DAS EH NICHT MEHR TOPPEN KÖNNEN!!!!!! Die Welt wird zu groß werden. Mir wäre eine Stadt und ein bischen Land zusätzlich zur G 2 Welt, jetzt nur von der Größe her, am liebsten gewesen, aber nein, sie wollen 1000de verschiedene Locations machen...

Es tut mir leid, aber ich glaube G 3 überlebt nicht bei HardCore Fans, der ersten 2 Teile!

MFG, sneipa


----------



## Pumiggl (7. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Raptor337 am 07.08.2004 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ´Zur Story lest am besten mal den Artikel in der PCGames 07/04 auf Seite 72/73 oder das Interview auf http://www.worldofgothic.de/gothic2/index.php?go=interview4 da steht einiges Interressantes drinne...
> 
> Und zu den *Elben*:
> ElBen schon ma gar nich das wär total von HDR geklaut. Wenn schon Elfen aber auch das würde einfach nich zu Gothic passen und würde das Spiel kaputtmachen... Das einzige was ich mir denken könnte wäre mehr Sorten (Rassen) von Orks zu haben, zB Nordmar-Clan (könnten ein Orkclan aus den nördlichen Gothic3 gebieten sein) usw... ein Orkclan könnte Beisspielsweise auch etwas friedlicher sein und mit sich (gegen Geld) verhandeln lassen...
> ...


Fänd ich nicht mal schlecht, aber ich fände auch wenn es wirklich SOOO viele Orks sind, dass ein ganzes Königreich unter ihnen zusammenbricht, sollte man wirklich kucken, dass die Orks nicht mehr so stark sind und dass man mehrere gleichzeitig verletzen b.z.w. töten kann. Sonst hat man gegen so eine große Orkarmee keine Chance.


----------



## Pumiggl (7. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				sneipa am 07.08.2004 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin deprimiert... Ich glaub die schaffen es nicht ein Gothic 3 das würdig ist zu schaffen. Gothic 1/2 waren so simpel und einfach. Man muss doch nicht immer alles Neumachen und ändern. DAS KAMPFSYSTEM SOWIE DAS GRUNDGERÜST DES SPIELS HÄTTEN BLEIBEN SOLLEN, DA DIE ENTWICKLER DAS EH NICHT MEHR TOPPEN KÖNNEN!!!!!! Die Welt wird zu groß werden. Mir wäre eine Stadt und ein bischen Land zusätzlich zur G 2 Welt, jetzt nur von der Größe her, am liebsten gewesen, aber nein, sie wollen 1000de verschiedene Locations machen...
> 
> Es tut mir leid, aber ich glaube G 3 überlebt nicht bei HardCore Fans, der ersten 2 Teile!
> 
> MFG, sneipa


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, beschwerst du dich darüber, dass so viel im 1. Teil geändert wurde oder? Was ich WIRKLICH finde was in G2 richtig blöd war, war das Menü, da alles wild durcheinander geordnet war, und man immer ewig brauchte um von der besten Waffe im Menü zu einem Artefakt zu Scrollen, da zwischendrinnen ein Haufen anderer Items waren. In G1 fand ich es am übersichtlichsten, da alles nach Art und Wert geordnet war.


----------



## Raptor337 (7. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				sneipa am 07.08.2004 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin deprimiert... Ich glaub die schaffen es nicht ein Gothic 3 das würdig ist zu schaffen. Gothic 1/2 waren so simpel und einfach. Man muss doch nicht immer alles Neumachen und ändern. DAS KAMPFSYSTEM SOWIE DAS GRUNDGERÜST DES SPIELS HÄTTEN BLEIBEN SOLLEN, DA DIE ENTWICKLER DAS EH NICHT MEHR TOPPEN KÖNNEN!!!!!! Die Welt wird zu groß werden. Mir wäre eine Stadt und ein bischen Land zusätzlich zur G 2 Welt, jetzt nur von der Größe her, am liebsten gewesen, aber nein, sie wollen 1000de verschiedene Locations machen...
> 
> Es tut mir leid, aber ich glaube G 3 überlebt nicht bei HardCore Fans, der ersten 2 Teile!
> 
> MFG, sneipa



na nun piss dich ma nich so ein! wo du recht hast und in der hinsicht stimme ich dir auch zu, ist das das inventar nicht soo gut ist aber vom ersten auf den zweiten teil fand ich trotzdem: es wurde verbessert! 
aber egal: fakt ist das gothic ein absoluter überaschungshit war und gothic2 schon einem imensen erfolgsdruck ausgesetzt war, den die entwickler aber gut standhalten konnten und ein noch besseres game gemacht haben. das das zu überbieten noch schwerer wird ist klar, dennoch denke ich das pb uns alle schoken wird(im postiven sinne) und g3 noch besser wird...


----------



## Rosini (8. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				sneipa am 07.08.2004 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin deprimiert... Ich glaub die schaffen es nicht ein Gothic 3 das würdig ist zu schaffen. Gothic 1/2 waren so simpel und einfach. Man muss doch nicht immer alles Neumachen und ändern. DAS KAMPFSYSTEM SOWIE DAS GRUNDGERÜST DES SPIELS HÄTTEN BLEIBEN SOLLEN, DA DIE ENTWICKLER DAS EH NICHT MEHR TOPPEN KÖNNEN!!!!!! Die Welt wird zu groß werden. Mir wäre eine Stadt und ein bischen Land zusätzlich zur G 2 Welt, jetzt nur von der Größe her, am liebsten gewesen, aber nein, sie wollen 1000de verschiedene Locations machen...
> 
> Es tut mir leid, aber ich glaube G 3 überlebt nicht bei HardCore Fans, der ersten 2 Teile!
> 
> MFG, sneipa



Also ich würde mich über ein Kampfsystem a `la "SW Jedi Academy" sehr freuen!  soetwas könnte das alte schlammausel auf jeden Fall toppen....


----------



## APinkerton (8. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Rosini am 08.08.2004 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde mich über ein Kampfsystem a `la "SW Jedi Academy" sehr freuen!  soetwas könnte das alte schlammausel auf jeden Fall toppen....



Naja, so übertrieben auch wieder nicht   
Aber wenn die Sache dynamischer gemacht wird und ein paar coole Specialmoves dabei wären, das wär cool.

Ich find das Vorgehen von PB ziemlich schlau (sofern sie wirklich so vorgehen/vorgingen): Erst ein Actionpsiel draus machen und dann alles dazutun was dazu muss. Ich wage zu glauben, dass daraus was werden kann.

 AP


----------



## mulio (10. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Rosini am 02.08.2004 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> sieh dir mal sacred an....



Es gibt doch schon viele schöne Spielekonzepte. Wozu brauche ich ein Reittier, wenn ich mich in ein selbiges verwandeln kann? Wenn man schon alles in einen Topf werfen will, dann will ich ein rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem und Hexfelder, Laserschwert und Raketenwerfer und das RiotShield aus CS   . Eigendlich braucht Gothic nix zusätzlich, nur eine gute Story und lustige Quests wie z.B. den Trinkwettbewerb. In G2 kam ja der Gürtel als Equipment dazu, da könne man gerne auch Handschuhe und Helme zupacken. Ja und das Inventory sollte wirklich überarbeitet werden. Des war schon in G1 etwas unhandlich aber den Zweck hats erfüllt.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (10. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Raptor337 am 07.08.2004 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu den *Elben*:
> ElBen schon ma gar nich das wär total von HDR geklaut. Wenn schon Elfen aber auch das würde einfach nich zu Gothic passen und würde das Spiel kaputtmachen... Das einzige was ich mir denken könnte wäre mehr Sorten (Rassen) von Orks zu haben, zB Nordmar-Clan (könnten ein Orkclan aus den nördlichen Gothic3 gebieten sein) usw... ein Orkclan könnte Beisspielsweise auch etwas friedlicher sein und mit sich (gegen Geld) verhandeln lassen...
> 
> Was denkt ihr dazu?



Elben/Elfen gehören definitiv nicht ins Gothic - Universum. Das würde das ganze so aufgeblasen wirken lassen wie D&D. Na gut, die Orks sind auch nicht gerade eine Eigenkreation von Phirana Bytes, aber nur Scavenger und Warane als Gegener wären auch langweilig. Und als "humanoide" zweite Rasse bzw. Zivilisation gehen die locker durch, wie ich finde.

Das mit den friedlichen Orks gab es ja auch im ersten Gothic (der in der Mine, der Schamane und wenn man dieses "Ding" gebastelt hat waren auch alle friedlich).


----------



## zitrusfrucht (10. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Keine elben. Das würd nicht (mehr) zu Gothic passen. Orks und Menschen, das passt gut. Mehr bracuht es nicht, nd mehr würde das Gothic-Flair auch kaputt macchen.


----------



## Rosini (11. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				APinkerton am 08.08.2004 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 08.08.2004 00:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit hatte ich eigentlich gemeint, dass es genau so unkompliziert sein sollte, wie in diesem Game..... 

Aber wieso nicht.... die 3rd person aus Jedi Academy würde bestimmt geil sein..... krasse Special Moves per Tastenkombinationen....


MfG, Rosini


----------



## schpidi (11. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Hi Leute,

also ich fände es gut, wenn ich Hotkey auf alle Gegenstände legen könnte,
nicht nur auf Spruchrollen oder Runen wie in G2. Das fand ich bei G2 schon nervig, dass man immer ins Inventar musste, um nen Trank zu saufen 

So viel Zeit hatte mein Magier selten, wenn ihn nach einem einzelnen Feuerregen ne Horde Elite-Orks verfolgt hat 

Außerdem wär ne noch größere Landschaft, viele Quests und Charaktere und eine packende Story schön.

Gruß,
schpidi


----------



## Homerclon (11. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				schpidi am 11.08.2004 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> also ich fände es gut, wenn ich Hotkey auf alle Gegenstände legen könnte,
> nicht nur auf Spruchrollen oder Runen wie in G2. Das fand ich bei G2 schon nervig, dass man immer ins Inventar musste, um nen Trank zu saufen
> ...


Hotkey für Tränke kannste in der Gothic.ini aktivieren. 
Ging bereits bei Gothic1.

Grund warum sie es nicht über Optionen einstellbar machten steht auch in der Datei.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (11. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Rosini am 11.08.2004 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit hatte ich eigentlich gemeint, dass es genau so unkompliziert sein sollte, wie in diesem Game.....
> 
> Aber wieso nicht.... die 3rd person aus Jedi Academy würde bestimmt geil sein..... krasse Special Moves per Tastenkombinationen....



Also meiner Meinug nach waren die Kämpfe eigentlich schon immer unkompliziert.  

Außerdem möchte ich den Helden *nicht* mit einem schwerem Zweihänder Saltos über die Gegnern springen lassen und dabei gleichzeitig zuschlagen.
Oder im Sprung ne 360° - Drehung machen um die Gegner zu kaputtzuhauen.
 An der Wand hochlaufen, nach hinten abstoßen und dann ne Drehung und Schlagen -  mit einer schweren Rüstung ist schon ein einfacher Sprung schwierig ( denk ich mal ).

Dem Realismus sollte hier der Vorrang gebühren - nicht irgendwelche Kunststückchen in der Luft und so ein Gezappel. Das passt imho genauso wenig zu Gothic wie die Elben   

Also die Fähigkeit Akrobatik fand ich schon übertrieben ( obwohl ich desahlb andauernd gehüpft bin um schneller zu sein   ).

Gegen so Finishing-Moves hätt ich allerdings nix, oder wenn man die Kämpfe optisch ein bisschen aufbrezelt durch _bodenständige_ Specialmoves.

mfg, der Elch


----------



## UACM (11. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Ich wuerde sagen, dass man bei hoeheren Levels immer weniger Punkte fuer schwache Gegner bekommt. Man koennte sich zwar immer noch hochleveln aber ab Level 15 muesste man dann massenhaft Fliegen oder Fleischkloepse (wie heissen die schon wieder) ins Jenseits befoerdern um ueberhaupt annaehernd an die naechste Stufe zu kommen. Eine andere Moeglichkeit waere mehr Gewicht auf Auftraege zu legen und mehr Erfahrungspunkte bei erfolgreich abgeschlossenen Quests zu geben.
Sonst waere noch ein Modell wie bei Morrowind moeglich wo man durch das Gebrauchen einer Waffe, Ruestung oder allgemein Faehigkeit besser wird. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch die logischste Charakterentwicklung.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (11. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				UACM am 11.08.2004 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst waere noch ein Modell wie bei Morrowind moeglich wo man durch das Gebrauchen einer Waffe, Ruestung oder allgemein Faehigkeit besser wird. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch die logischste Charakterentwicklung.



Logisch ist das ganze schon - spielt sich imho aber nicht schön wie das Verteilen der Punkte auf die jewilige Kategorie. Das ist immer noch motivierender als das Ewige  "Ich-muss -jetz-alle-fähigkeiten-nutzen" Prinzip von Morrowind.


----------



## Dalai-Lamer (11. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				der_Menthol_Elch am 11.08.2004 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> UACM am 11.08.2004 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was mich an gothic bisher immer genervt hat , waren zum einen , dass man immer nur fertigrüstungen anlegen konnte , und zum anderen , dass der held im gegensatz zu den anderen NPCs immer aussah , als wäre er vom fleisch gefallen.....n kreuz wie ne ameise!

alle anderen NPCs sind die totalen Kanten und shen auch in den rüstungen besser aus , aber der held is dürr!

vielleicht könnte man es irgendwie so regeln , ohne dass es zu übertrieben wirkt... , dass der held bei steigender stärke auch einen kräftigeren körper bekommt!


achja: warum muss der kerl eigentlich aussehen wie ne kleine rosane hätätä!

warum nicht kurze haare , sondern son komischer zopf? O_o


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (12. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Dalai-Lamer am 11.08.2004 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> was mich an gothic bisher immer genervt hat , waren zum einen , dass man immer nur fertigrüstungen anlegen konnte , und zum anderen , dass der held im gegensatz zu den anderen NPCs immer aussah , als wäre er vom fleisch gefallen.....n kreuz wie ne ameise!
> 
> alle anderen NPCs sind die totalen Kanten und shen auch in den rüstungen besser aus , aber der held is dürr!
> 
> vielleicht könnte man es irgendwie so regeln , ohne dass es zu übertrieben wirkt... , dass der held bei steigender stärke auch einen kräftigeren körper bekommt!



Naja, auf dem G3-Inventar-Screenshot wo man den Helden schwer bepakt mit Rüstung, Schild, Schwertern ...usw sieht find ich ihn garnicht so dürr.
Also hier darf man wohl besserung erwarten ....



> achja: warum muss der kerl eigentlich aussehen wie ne kleine rosane hätätä!
> 
> warum nicht kurze haare , sondern son komischer zopf? O_o



Der Zopf sieht komisch, stimmt schon. Allerdings sollte man das Aussehen jetzt nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Homerclon (12. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				der_Menthol_Elch am 12.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dalai-Lamer am 11.08.2004 22:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das waren nur verbesserungsvorschläge von Fans.


----------



## dirty_harry_34 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				UACM am 11.08.2004 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wuerde sagen, dass man bei hoeheren Levels immer weniger Punkte fuer schwache Gegner bekommt. Man koennte sich zwar immer noch hochleveln aber ab Level 15 muesste man dann massenhaft Fliegen oder Fleischkloepse (wie heissen die schon wieder) ins Jenseits befoerdern um ueberhaupt annaehernd an die naechste Stufe zu kommen.



Wozu? 
Da die benötigte EXP für den Levelaufstieg mit jedem Lvl steigt, werden die Punkte eines leeichten Gegeners immer weniger wert (relativ )
Ich finds gut so, 

Es muss ja nicht das Jedi Acadamy System mit Akrobatik moves sein,  die ja nur auf Grund der Macht funktionieren, ober die Schwertkombos wären schon ganz nett.

Was ich mir sonst wünsche:
Mehr Unterschied zwischen 1H und 2H Waffen Kampf
1H Waffe man kann sich beim Kampf bewegen 
2H Waffe mann muss beim zuschlagen stehen weil die Waffe so schwer ist 

unkalkulierbare Monster, sprich dass man sich auch nach  dem 10 mal den Weg entlaufen nicht sicher sein kann dass da kein Monster mehr ist
wie Wolfsrudel die in einem Gebiet wandert, scavanger die neue Futterplätze suchen etc. 
einmal ein Gebiet befriedet wars in G1 und G2 tot bis zum nächsten Akt faaaaaad

das Spiel nach dem Spiel, die Grosse Aufgabe ist geschafft, aber man kan trotzdem weiterspielen 
unerledigte Quests abschliessen, sich die Lorbeeren bei den NPCs abholen 
*schulterklopf gut gemacht*

Gruss


----------



## sneipa (14. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Pumiggl am 07.08.2004 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> sneipa am 07.08.2004 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Raptor337 schrieb:
			
		

> na nun piss dich ma nich so ein! wo du recht hast und in der hinsicht stimme ich dir auch zu, ist das das inventar nicht soo gut ist aber vom ersten auf den zweiten teil fand ich trotzdem: es wurde verbessert!
> aber egal: fakt ist das gothic ein absoluter überaschungshit war und gothic2 schon einem imensen erfolgsdruck ausgesetzt war, den die entwickler aber gut standhalten konnten und ein noch besseres game gemacht haben. das das zu überbieten noch schwerer wird ist klar, dennoch denke ich das pb uns alle schoken wird(im postiven sinne) und g3 noch besser wird...



Da hat man mich mal wieder völlig falsch gedeutet. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass der 2. Teil, im Vergleich zum 1., schlecht ist/war... Ich mochte den 2. Teil sogar fast mehr als den ersten! Ich rede vom Dritten Teil, wo ich skeptisch bin, denn:

Ich halte gar nichts von einem komplett neuen Kampfsystem!
Ich halte nichts von einer zu riesigen Welt (passt einfach nicht zu Gothic)
Ich halte nichts von einem komplett neuen "Grundgerüst"



			
				Rosini schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde mich über ein Kampfsystem a `la "SW Jedi Academy" sehr freuen! soetwas könnte das alte schlammausel auf jeden Fall toppen....



Sry, aber das ist die dümmste Idee, die ich bis jetzt gehört hab.



			
				mulio schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt doch schon viele schöne Spielekonzepte. Wozu brauche ich ein Reittier, wenn ich mich in ein selbiges verwandeln kann? Wenn man schon alles in einen Topf werfen will, dann will ich ein rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem und Hexfelder, Laserschwert und Raketenwerfer und das RiotShield aus CS   . Eigendlich braucht Gothic nix zusätzlich, nur eine gute Story und lustige Quests wie z.B. den Trinkwettbewerb. In G2 kam ja der Gürtel als Equipment dazu, da könne man gerne auch Handschuhe und Helme zupacken. Ja und das Inventory sollte wirklich überarbeitet werden. Des war schon in G1 etwas unhandlich aber den Zweck hats erfüllt.



Diese Meinung teile ich! Handschuhe müssen aber nicht ungebingt sein. Ebensowenig die Helme.



			
				zitrusfrucht schrieb:
			
		

> Keine elben. Das würd nicht (mehr) zu Gothic passen. Orks und Menschen, das passt gut. Mehr bracuht es nicht, nd mehr würde das Gothic-Flair auch kaputt macchen.



GENAU!!!

Naja jetzt wisst ihr ja meine Meinung dazu!

MFG, sneipa


----------



## APinkerton (14. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				zitrusfrucht schrieb:
			
		

> Keine elben. Das würd nicht (mehr) zu Gothic passen. Orks und Menschen, das passt gut. Mehr bracuht es nicht, nd mehr würde das Gothic-Flair auch kaputt macchen.




Naja, man könnt ja noch Araber als Rasse mit einfügen.
(BOAAAH, der war mies!!)

Nee, ich meinte das jetzt nicht so. 
Menschen und Orks reichen. Vielleicht noch eine andre normale Rasse dazu und das passt schon. Elben und Elfen hängen mir langsam zum Hals raus.

Und das mit den Specialmoves find ich garnicht so schlecht. Das macht die Sache mal interessanter. Gut, ich meine jetzt auch nicht irgendwelche Lufttänze, aber halt einbisschen mehr als eine 360° Drehung. Und ich meine, ein neues Kampfsystem ist mehr als angesagt. Die, die das alte System sooo geil finden sollen halt G1 und 2 bis in alle Ewigkeit spielen. Mein Gott, seid doch einbisschen flexibler!

So

 AP


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (14. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				APinkerton am 14.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich meine, ein neues Kampfsystem ist mehr als angesagt. Die, die das alte System sooo geil finden sollen halt G1 und 2 bis in alle Ewigkeit spielen. Mein Gott, seid doch einbisschen flexibler!



Das alte Kampfsystem wird doch wahrscheinlich aufgebohrt mit Schildkampf, eine Art Fadenkreuz beim Bogenschießen und sowas (les ich jetz einfach mal von den Screenshots ab).

Und was war denn so schlecht am Kampfsystem ? Gut, das beste war es net, hat aber schon Spaß gemacht.


----------



## sneipa (14. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				der_Menthol_Elch am 14.08.2004 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> APinkerton am 14.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich weiß nicht, warum alle immer sich darüber aufregen, dass es nicht taktisch war... Das war es nämlich sehr wohl!!!

Und soleid es mir tut, aber bei nem Game des in meinen persöhnlichen Top3 ist, kann ich nicht alzu flexibel sein!!!

MFG sneipa


----------



## dirty_harry_34 (14. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				APinkerton am 14.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit den Specialmoves find ich garnicht so schlecht. Das macht die Sache mal interessanter. Gut, ich meine jetzt auch nicht irgendwelche Lufttänze, aber halt einbisschen mehr als eine 360° Drehung. Und ich meine, ein neues Kampfsystem ist mehr als angesagt. Die, die das alte System sooo geil finden sollen halt G1 und 2 bis in alle Ewigkeit spielen. Mein Gott, seid doch einbisschen flexibler!
> 
> So
> 
> AP



Eigentlich sollte G1 ohne Mausunterstützungs erscheinen, die Mausunterstützung wurde erst im letzten Moment eingefügt, 
das Kampfsystem wurde anscheinend nicht geändert das dies voll auf Tastatur zugeschnitten ist (G1) in G2 haben sie dann ein alternatives System eingeführt, hatten aber anscheinden zu wenig Zeit das ordentlich zu machen. 

Ich find das Kampfsystem nicht so toll, in Jedi Knight 2+3, und auch in Heavy Metal FAKK 2 war der Schwertkampf wesentlich besser, 
man kann sich bewegen und gleichzeitig zuschlagen, es gibt Kombos und Schlagvarianten

Also her mit nem neuen Kampfsystem. 

Gruss


----------



## Pumiggl (3. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				dirty_harry_34 am 14.08.2004 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> APinkerton am 14.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit dem Kampfsystem find ich auch gut. So eins wie in Jedi Knight 3 fänd ich richtig klasse. Man kann in G1+G2 immer nur auf einen Ork einschlagen und wird währenddessen von allen andern Orks geplättet. Aber in Jedi Knight hatte ich mit sowas fast nie Probleme.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (4. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Pumiggl am 03.09.2004 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Kampfsystem find ich auch gut. So eins wie in Jedi Knight 3 fänd ich richtig klasse. Man kann in G1+G2 immer nur auf einen Ork einschlagen und wird währenddessen von allen andern Orks geplättet. Aber in Jedi Knight hatte ich mit sowas fast nie Probleme.



Jedi Knight ist ja auch kein Rollenspiel. Von daher würd ich von sowas absehen, weil sowas wie Luftakrobatik gehört wirklich eher nach Star Wars.
Allerdings fänd ich so nen Rundumschlag auch ganz nett .....


----------



## APinkerton (4. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Ey, ihr habt mich einbisschen missverstanden. Ich find das Kampfsystem von 1 und 2 fast das beste aller Spiele mit Schwert und Co. 
Trotzdem find ich, was neues wird die Sache interessanter machen.

 AP


----------



## zitrusfrucht (4. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

@ Thema "Rassen": *schluchzt hemmungslos* bitte keine Elben oder Zwerge in Gothic! Zwerge sind zwar meine Lieblinge in den meisten RPGs (mindestens ein Zwerg muss in der Gruppe sein   ) und ich hab auch nix gegen Elfen, egal ob gut oder böse, aber Gothic lebt von seiner "Einfachheit", der nicht-magielastig und "Dreckigkeit", wenn ihr versteht. Darum will ich das nicht.

@ Thema kampfsystem: Kein jedi Academie:
1.) des ist ein Rollenspiel.
*2.) ES IST EIN ROLLENSPIEL, KEIN DIABLO ODER EGO-SHOOTER!!!!!!*
3.) Finde dich es gut, dass Gothic keine Special-moves hat. Die Kerle sind keine Jedi, ein drei-Meter Sprung mit Drehung aus der Hüfte und Powerkick fände ich zum kotzen    Bitte, auch in der Realität sieht Kampf nicht so beeindruckend aus wie in Matrix oder Hero oder wasweißichnoch.


----------



## Homerclon (5. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				zitrusfrucht am 04.09.2004 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thema "Rassen": *schluchzt hemmungslos* bitte keine Elben oder Zwerge in Gothic! Zwerge sind zwar meine Lieblinge in den meisten RPGs (mindestens ein Zwerg muss in der Gruppe sein   ) und ich hab auch nix gegen Elfen, egal ob gut oder böse, aber Gothic lebt von seiner "Einfachheit", der nicht-magielastig und "Dreckigkeit", wenn ihr versteht. Darum will ich das nicht.
> 
> @ Thema kampfsystem: Kein jedi Academie:
> 1.) des ist ein Rollenspiel.
> ...


bzgl Rassen, dito.*auch grosser Zwerge Fan ist*

Bzgl. Kampfsteuerung: Ich denke mal es war nur die Steuerung von JA/JO gemeint, nicht die Moves die man da ausführen kann. Es ist mit der jetzigen Kampfsteuerung nämlich wirklich schwer sich gegen mehrere Gegner zu wehren.(Gut kommt noch auf die Gegner an, Zombies sind so stroh doof da können auch 10 auf einmal kommen und man hätte keine große probleme, aber bei Gegnern wie Goblins, Orks, Skeletts oder Blutfliegen die einen umkreisen ist es so ziemlich schwierig)


----------



## APinkerton (5. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Ok. 
Sagen wir mal, bei den Specialmoves -klar- keine Lufttänze. Aber sagen wir, wir hätten ein magisches (Erz-) Schwert à la "Uriziel". Fändet ihr es da nicht cool, wenn man da irgendwas cooles mit machen kann, wie auf den Boden haun und Shockwelle ausüben (ok, schlechtes Beispiel)?
Das kam mir erst grade, das da viellecht auch diese Erz-Schwerter mehr Power haben. Das wär schon besser wenn die mehr Bedeutung hätten als nur "mehr Schaden". Überhaupt fänd ich es interessant, wenn man in G3 mehr über die Magie des Erzes erfährt. Warum z.b. hat Xardas die Kuppel über das Erz-Minental gemacht um es vor Beliar (?) zu schützen?

 AP


----------



## Pumiggl (5. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				der_Menthol_Elch am 04.09.2004 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Pumiggl am 03.09.2004 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab ja auch nix davon gesacht, dass man die ganzen Machtsprünge aus Jedi Knight können soll. Gothic ist ja auch kein Adventure-Spiel. Ich meinte nur, dass das Kampfsystem so wie in Jedi Knight aussehen sollte. Halt wie du sagst mit Rundumschlägen mit denen man mehrere Orks treffen kann.


----------



## Pumiggl (5. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				zitrusfrucht am 04.09.2004 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thema "Rassen": *schluchzt hemmungslos* bitte keine Elben oder Zwerge in Gothic! Zwerge sind zwar meine Lieblinge in den meisten RPGs (mindestens ein Zwerg muss in der Gruppe sein   ) und ich hab auch nix gegen Elfen, egal ob gut oder böse, aber Gothic lebt von seiner "Einfachheit", der nicht-magielastig und "Dreckigkeit", wenn ihr versteht. Darum will ich das nicht.
> 
> @ Thema kampfsystem: Kein jedi Academie:
> 1.) des ist ein Rollenspiel.
> ...


@ Rassen: Ich glaub das Thema ist für die Meisten abgehakt.

@Kampfsystem: Was hast du gegen ein Kampfsystem wie in Jedi Academy OHNE Specialmoves wie Machtakrobatik und so. Das Kampfsystem ist für den Kampf gegen EINEN Gegner ganz gut, aber nicht für nen Kampf gegen ne ganze Orkarmee.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (5. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				APinkerton am 05.09.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Überhaupt fänd ich es interessant, wenn man in G3 mehr über die Magie des Erzes erfährt. Warum z.b. hat Xardas die Kuppel über das Erz-Minental gemacht um es vor Beliar (?) zu schützen?



Das war damit die Gefangenen net aus dem Minental ausbrechen konnten. Der Schläfer hat dann allerdings die Kuppel "vergrößert" und die Magier mit eingeschlossen.


----------



## JaGothic (5. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Schaut euch das mal an, Piranha Bytes sucht noch einen Programmierer, wie auch einen 3d Artist, schaut euch mal die Sachen an die ein Progger können muss:

Programmierer/in  

Voraussetzungen  

 - mehrjährige professionelle Erfahrung in der Spieleindustrie
   oder artverwandten Branchen 
 - sehr gute Kenntnisse in C und C++
 - fundierte Kenntnisse aus den Bereichen Mathematik
   und Graphic-APIs (DirectX/OpenGL)
 - Windows (Win32API), Visual C++ 7.1 sowie .Net Framework
   bzw. Managed C++ Erfahrungen 
 - Team- und Kommunikationsfähigkeit, sowie keine Probleme
   sich in Code von Dritten einzuarbeiten 
 - selbstständiges Arbeiten, hierbei besonders das Ausarbeiten, Erweitern
   und Umsetzen von bestehenden Designkonzeptionen
 - Begeisterung für Spiele, insbesondere Rollenspiele wie die der Gothic-Serie.
 - ***Programmiererfahrungen im Bereich Konsole sind vorteilhaft (XBox, PS2)***
-  Anwesenheit vor Ort in Essen während der gesamten Projektdauer
  Englischkenntnisse (technisches Englisch)

Besonders die Zeile mit der Progerfharung fpr PS2 oder XBOX, hoffentlich wir gothic nicht für konsolen rausgebracht *sry*


----------



## zitrusfrucht (5. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				APinkerton am 05.09.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok.
> Sagen wir mal, bei den Specialmoves -klar- keine Lufttänze. Aber sagen wir, wir hätten ein magisches (Erz-) Schwert à la "Uriziel". Fändet ihr es da nicht cool, wenn man da irgendwas cooles mit machen kann, wie auf den Boden haun und Shockwelle ausüben (ok, schlechtes Beispiel)?
> Das kam mir erst grade, das da viellecht auch diese Erz-Schwerter mehr Power haben. Das wär schon besser wenn die mehr Bedeutung hätten als nur "mehr Schaden". Überhaupt fänd ich es interessant, wenn man in G3 mehr über die Magie des Erzes erfährt. Warum z.b. hat Xardas die Kuppel über das Erz-Minental gemacht um es vor Beliar (?) zu schützen?
> 
> AP



Bloss nicht   , das nähme Gothic seine ganze Mystik, ich fand dieses "Magie im Hintergrund" außerordentlich gut, ein SuperduperPowerschwert das Blitze schleudern kann würde die ganze Gothic-Atmo zerstören  .



> @Kampfsystem: Was hast du gegen ein Kampfsystem wie in Jedi Academy OHNE Specialmoves wie Machtakrobatik und so. Das Kampfsystem ist für den Kampf gegen EINEN Gegner ganz gut, aber nicht für nen Kampf gegen ne ganze Orkarmee.



Das Problem sieh ich darin, das der namenlose und alle dort keine Material-Arts Kämpfer sind. Gut, man sollte es durchaus überarbeiten damit man sich gegen mehrere Leute zur Wehr setzen kann, aber Gothic ist ein Rollenspiel und die Leute da keine Kung-Fu Kämpfer, und ich habe Angst, das bei solchen Ideen nachher die Spielfigur Saltos und superdupermetzelhiebe ausführt, wenn ihr versteht. Die Kampfbewegungen in Gothic bisher waren zwar nicht das beste, aber sie waren relativ schlicht, und das hat mir gefallen.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (5. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				zitrusfrucht am 05.09.2004 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem sieh ich darin, das der namenlose und alle dort keine Material-Arts Kämpfer sind. Gut, man sollte es durchaus überarbeiten damit man sich gegen mehrere Leute zur Wehr setzen kann, aber Gothic ist ein Rollenspiel und die Leute da keine Kung-Fu Kämpfer, und ich habe Angst, das bei solchen Ideen nachher die Spielfigur Saltos und superdupermetzelhiebe ausführt, wenn ihr versteht. Die Kampfbewegungen in Gothic bisher waren zwar nicht das beste, aber sie waren relativ schlicht, und das hat mir gefallen.



Das finde ich auch, weniger ist manchmal mehr. Unnötiges aufblasen des Kampfsystems sollte man am besten vermeiden, aber kleinere Verbesserungen würd ich absolut gutheißen.

Was ich mich nur frag : Wie wird sich wohl der Schildkampf ins Spiel integrieren ?


----------



## Homerclon (5. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				zitrusfrucht am 05.09.2004 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> APinkerton am 05.09.2004 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ein Schwert gibts doch bereits, noch nicht DNdR gespielt?
"Die Klaue Beliars" schleudert Blitze.


----------



## zitrusfrucht (5. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Homerclon am 05.09.2004 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> zitrusfrucht am 05.09.2004 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grzfbl. Das ist auch was extra-besonderes (wobei sie schon recht hart an der Grenze war manchmal), kein Erzschwert wies viele Soldaten kriegen. Erzschwerter sind halt "nur" seht hart
. Ich meinte damit, nun, vergleich es mit Ragnos-Szepter aus Jedi Academie oder mit einer dieser Superwaffen aus BG2


----------



## dada85 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

1. gute Geschichte
2. eigener Charakter (Bild, Farben, etc.)
3. Reittiere
4. Mehr verschiedene Rüstungen bzw. Rüstungsteile (Helm, Brustpanzer, ...)
5. Mehr Klassen (Dieb, Magier, Kämpfer, Paladin, Kleriker, etc.)
6. Waffenspezialiesierung (zB Käpfer: Schwerter, Stangenwaffen oder Äxte)
7. Mehr Fraktionen (gut, böse und neutral)
8. Meherere Klassen in den Fraktionen (keine Fraktion hat im wirklichen leben nur Magier oder Paladine!)
9. Mehr klassenspezifische Fähigkeiten (Kämpfer schmieder, Zauberer entwickelt Zaubersprüche, Dieb entwirft Fallen, Kleriker braut Stärkungs und Heiltränke)
10. Zwei Geschlechter für den Hauptcharakter und NPC-Gegener bzw. Mitstreiter (Frauen können nicht nur kochen siehe Xena, Lara Croft und Co.)
11. Ausrüstbare Söldner bzw. Weggefährten

Viele der Verbesserungen die ich aufgefürt habe sind schon alte Rollenspielwerte, machen das Spiel aber sehr viel abwechslungsreicher und lebendiger.

Eigentlich wäre das optimale Konzept: Alles das ich im wirklichen Leben machen kann, kann ich auch im Spiel. Natürlich so eingeschränkt, dass es spaß macht.


----------



## Homerclon (6. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				dada85 am 06.09.2004 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. gute Geschichte
> 2. eigener Charakter (Bild, Farben, etc.)
> 3. Reittiere
> 4. Mehr verschiedene Rüstungen bzw. Rüstungsteile (Helm, Brustpanzer, ...)
> ...


Zu 10. Du kannst doch in Gothic 3 kein Weiblichen Hauptchar einbauen.
Das passt nicht zur Vorgeschichte, dann müsstest du erstmal Gothic 1 und 2 umschreiben. Bei Gothic1 müsstest du sogar ziemlich viel ändern, da waren die Frauen nämlich nicht frei. 

Zu 1. Sowieso, sonst würde er floppen.
Zu 2. Kann man nicht mehr viel ändern, ist durch die Vorgänger bereits festgelegt, höchstens die Frisur.
Zu 3. heisses Thema, einige finden es gibt keine passende Reittiere die zu Gothic passen, andere haben zuviel Fantasie.
zu 4. vorallem mehr Gildenunabhängige Rüstungen, die man nicht nur trägt bevor man sich einer Gilde angeschlossen hat.
Zu 5. Kann man sich bereits jetzt machen, ob man nun ein Allrounder wird oder sich auf eine Sache beschrenkt ist einem völlig selbst überlassen.
Zu 6. Umbedingt, vorallem weil bisher alles gleich aussieht, egal ob man eine Axt, ein Schwert oder einen Stab benutzte, gerade bei Stäben passt die Animation nicht.
Zu 7. Gibts doch bereits, Gut = Innos, Böse = Beliar, Neutral = Adanos
Zu 8. Überflüssig, so wie es jetzt ist ist es gut.
Zu 9. Siehe 5. das ist auch bereits ohne probleme möglich.
Zu 11. Naja man sollte seinen Weggefährten bessere Waffen geben können, aber mehr braucht es nicht, vorallem weil man ja eh meistens alleine unterwegs ist.(Das gehört auch zu Gothic, man ist nunmal völlig auf sich alleine gestellt, wenn dann ab und zu einer der Freunde hilft ist das in Ordnung)


----------



## dada85 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Homerclon am 06.09.2004 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> dada85 am 06.09.2004 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach den Berichten die ich gelesen habe wird Gothic 3 sich stark von 1 & 2 unterscheiden! Es steht sogar in den Sternen ob man den Charakter aus 1 & 2 behält oder sich was neues suchen muss. Desswegen hab ich das mit den Frauen hingeschrieben. Im 1. Teil is klar das die Frauen unfrei waren. Im 2. Teil waren alle Frauen Hausfrauen oder Händler. Ich finde im 3. Teil sollt sich mal eine modernere Einstellung breit machen. Sogar in Klassikern wie BG sin Frauen nicht nur zum schönsein und kochen da!

Zur Charakterwahl: Wie soll diesmal der Hauptcharakter seine Fähigkeiten verlieren? Solls wieder ein Stein sein oder diesmal vielleicht eine verdorbene Suppe? Ich glaube den Entwickler bleibt garnichts anderes übrig als einen neuen Helden zu erschaffen. Oder fändest es du lustig mit einem Superhelden mit einem Schiff voll Gold ans Festland zu gehen und gleich als erstes allein die Orkinvasion zu stoppen?


----------



## Homerclon (6. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				dada85 am 06.09.2004 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den Berichten die ich gelesen habe wird Gothic 3 sich stark von 1 & 2 unterscheiden! Es steht sogar in den Sternen ob man den Charakter aus 1 & 2 behält oder sich was neues suchen muss. Desswegen hab ich das mit den Frauen hingeschrieben. Im 1. Teil is klar das die Frauen unfrei waren. Im 2. Teil waren alle Frauen Hausfrauen oder Händler. Ich finde im 3. Teil sollt sich mal eine modernere Einstellung breit machen. Sogar in Klassikern wie BG sin Frauen nicht nur zum schönsein und kochen da!
> 
> Zur Charakterwahl: Wie soll diesmal der Hauptcharakter seine Fähigkeiten verlieren? Solls wieder ein Stein sein oder diesmal vielleicht eine verdorbene Suppe? Ich glaube den Entwickler bleibt garnichts anderes übrig als einen neuen Helden zu erschaffen. Oder fändest es du lustig mit einem Superhelden mit einem Schiff voll Gold ans Festland zu gehen und gleich als erstes allein die Orkinvasion zu stoppen?


Wo hast du denn Gelesen das sich G3 deutlich von Gothic 1 & 2 unterscheiden soll? Hast wohl die falschen Quellen, sowas wurde bisher nicht gesagt.
Man wird wahrscheinlich durch einen Zauber geschwächt, aber nicht wieder bei null anfangen.
Alle Infos die ich habe sind aus Offiziellen Interviews(und ich habe alle gelesen, ist ja nicht schwer, gibt ja nicht viele^^), und da wurde weder gesagt das es sich deutlich von den Vorgängern unterscheiden soll, noch das man ein neuen Held steuert.
Wie auch? Es wird ja in den Vorgängern gesagt das es nur ein Auserwählter gibt. Bei Innos gibts nur ein Auserwählten, und bei Adanos gibts nur einen Bewahrer des Gleichgewichts, und alles was ich bisher mitbekommen habe sind das ein und dieselbe Person. Und Saturas hat in DNdR bereits gesagt das der Held ohne zweifel der Bewahrer des Gleichgewichts ist, dann nennt Myxier einen auch noch bewahrer.
Also ein neuer Held ist ausgeschlossen.


----------



## dada85 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Homerclon am 06.09.2004 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> dada85 am 06.09.2004 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du das sagst  !

Ich würde nicht im Vorraus alles ausschließen. In diesem thread geht es darum was man sich wünscht nicht was man für unmöglich hält. Außerdem würde ich an deiner Stelle nich annehmen, dass du der einzige bist der sich informiert hat. Das meißte was man hört begründet sich sowieso auf Gerüchten die aus solchen Diskusionen entstehen die wir gerade führen!


----------



## Homerclon (6. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				dada85 am 06.09.2004 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 06.09.2004 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin nicht der einzige der sich informiert, sonst gäbe es bisher garkeine Infos.  
Ich zerstöre lieber die Träume einiger bevor sie enttäuscht sind das es nicht in Gothic 3 aufgetaucht ist.
Wenn man nur denen Infos glaubt die aus Interviews mit den Programmierern kommt dann sind Gerüchte nichts schlimmes.
Und ich gebe keine Gerüchte (über Gothic 3) weiter ohne zu sagen das es ein Gerücht ist.

EDIT: Alles was man über Gothic 3 wissen kann, findet man unter folgendem Link.
http://www.gamevision.de/artikel.php?id=160
Da hat sich jemand die mühe gemacht alle Offiziellen Informationen zusammenzutragen.


----------



## Luxianer (6. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				dada85 am 06.09.2004 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 06.09.2004 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo hast du denn das Gerücht aufgeschnappt   ? Laut den aktuellen Informationen von Piranha Bytes wird der namenlose Held zwar nicht so stark wie am Ende von Gothic 2 sein, soll aber trotzdem schon eine passable Stärke und Erfahrung haben so das am Anfang ein Scavenger oder Moleratt kein Problem darstellt. 
Also nix is mit neuen Held geschweige Heldin, wobei ich natürlich nix dagegen hätte mit einen weiblichen Character zu spielen. Paßt aber halt net in die Gothicwelt, siehe Antwort von Homerclon.
Das einzig größere was sich bis jetzt ändern soll, ist das Gilden an Gewicht verlieren, sprich nicht mehr so eine große Bedeutung haben .
Alles nach nachzulesen bei worldofgothic.de (Interview mit Piranha Bytes und First Facts).


----------



## Homerclon (6. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Luxianer am 06.09.2004 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> dada85 am 06.09.2004 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe, den Link zu den First Facts hab ich gerade über Edit in meinen letzten Post eingefügt.

Das die Gilden an bedeutung verlieren finde ich allerdings doof, gerade das hat doch den Wiederspielwert hoch gehalten. So hat man Gothic 1 & 2 doch mindestens 3 Mal durchgespielt um jede Gilde mal kennen gelernt zu haben.

Bzgl Heldin spielen(ist mir gerade was eingefallen.)
Bei WorldofGothic.de gibts einen Mod für Gothic 1 der aus dem Helden eine Heldin macht, allerdings funktioniert der nicht komplett. Z.b. gibt es nur wenige Rüstungen die man anziehen kann, es gibt keine neue Stimme.


----------



## APinkerton (6. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Naja, ist das schon sicher, dass der Held durch ein Zauber geschwächt wird? 
Ich find zum einen blöd, weils jetzt schon jeder erwartet und dann im SPiel "Ohhh! Er wird ja durch einen Zauber geschwächt! Ich bin sooo überrascht!". Kommt schlecht.

Außerdem ist das so offensichtlich. Die sollten sich mal was Innovatives einfallen lassen. Zum Beispiel, dass der Held durch eine bestimmte Bedingung eingeschränkt ist, z.b. dass seine jetztigen Gegner mit normalen Waffen nicht verletzbar sind, oder dass ein Fluch auf ihn ist, sodass er keine Erzwaffen mehr berühren kann, die essenziel sind um die jetzigen Gegner zu töten, oder sodass er sein Schwert immer fallen lässt, oder irgendwie sowas (das letzte ist echt nicht ernst zu nehmen).

Naja, die PB machen das Speil schon wie sies für richtig halten und ich denk das ist mehr als ok.

 AP


----------



## Pumiggl (6. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> @Kampfsystem: Was hast du gegen ein Kampfsystem wie in Jedi Academy OHNE Specialmoves wie Machtakrobatik und so. Das Kampfsystem ist für den Kampf gegen EINEN Gegner ganz gut, aber nicht für nen Kampf gegen ne ganze Orkarmee.



Das Problem sieh ich darin, das der namenlose und alle dort keine Material-Arts Kämpfer sind. Gut, man sollte es durchaus überarbeiten damit man sich gegen mehrere Leute zur Wehr setzen kann, aber Gothic ist ein Rollenspiel und die Leute da keine Kung-Fu Kämpfer, und ich habe Angst, das bei solchen Ideen nachher die Spielfigur Saltos und superdupermetzelhiebe ausführt, wenn ihr versteht. Die Kampfbewegungen in Gothic bisher waren zwar nicht das beste, aber sie waren relativ schlicht, und das hat mir gefallen. [/quote]
So ungefähr meinte ich das. Gothic ist ein ROLLEN-Spiel und kein Jump and Run oder Adventure Spiel bei dem man großartige Sprünge über gähnende Abgründe schaffen muss. Mir ging es eigntlich nur darum MEHRERE Gegner gleichzeitig Attakieren b.z.w. im Fokus haben zu können. Die Sprünge und Bewegung in Gothic sind keine Akrobatik aber wofür auch???? Gab es jemals im Spiel irgendeine Stelle wo man das gebraucht hätte????


----------



## Pumiggl (6. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Homerclon am 06.09.2004 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Luxianer am 06.09.2004 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Gothic 2 brauchst du eigentlich nur (wenn du mit Marvin Mode spielst) dir eine unwichtige Stadt-oder Bauernhofbewohnerin auszusuchen, und dann kannste schon loslegen mit deinem weiblich Charakter. Hab ich schon mal gemacht   und es läuft eigentlich ganz gut.(bis auf die Stimme)


----------



## zitrusfrucht (6. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Am Besten ist es ja, wenn man den Frauen die Klamotten auf den Boden werfen läst und sie den Held (oder Xardas oder sonstwen) anziehen lässt


----------



## Homerclon (7. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Pumiggl am 06.09.2004 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 06.09.2004 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein das funktioniert nicht, die erkennen dich dann nicht als den Held und du bekommst keine Quests.



> Naja, ist das schon sicher, dass der Held durch ein Zauber geschwächt wird?


Nein das ist nicht sicher, es ist nur eine möglichkeit die ein Programmierer in einem Interview erwähnte.


----------



## Pumiggl (7. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Homerclon am 07.09.2004 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Pumiggl am 06.09.2004 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Gothic1 ist es so, dass du dann mit niemandem mehr reden kannst und alle zu dir sagen wenn du sie ansprechen willst "Nicht Jetzt!". Aber in Gothic2 redet jeder mit dir. Du musst natürlich auch das ganze oder wenigstens einen Teil des Inventars des Helden übernehmen und dich per Cheat der entsprechende Gilde des Helden zuordnen.


----------



## zitrusfrucht (7. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Pumiggl am 07.09.2004 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 07.09.2004 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als ich das in G1 probiert habe ist mir das Spiel immer abgestürtzt bzw. hängt in einem logik-knoten. In G2 ebenfalls


----------



## Pumiggl (8. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				zitrusfrucht am 07.09.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Pumiggl am 07.09.2004 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hä? Ist ja komisch. Bei mir ging das       Welche version haste denn? Vielleicht liegts daran, aber is auch nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## zitrusfrucht (10. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Pumiggl am 08.09.2004 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> zitrusfrucht am 07.09.2004 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pumiggl (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				zitrusfrucht am 10.09.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Pumiggl am 08.09.2004 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loser3210 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

man soll essen müssen sonst wird man schwächer
verstellbaren schwirikeits grad
mann muss schlafen 
dass man in der arena mehere leute herrausfordern kann 
alle 5 tage ein arena kampf wo man wetten aber nicht mitkempfen kan
bogen herstellen lernen uvm


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				loser3210 am 17.09.2004 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> man soll essen müssen sonst wird man schwächer
> verstellbaren schwirikeits grad
> mann muss schlafen
> dass man in der arena mehere leute herrausfordern kann
> ...



Stimmt die arena kempfe solte man ausbauhen (vieleicht auch über netzwerk/Internet damit die ganzen diskusionen welcher charakter besser ist aufhöhren)


----------



## Homerclon (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Es werden ein paar Gerüchte zu Gothic 3 klargestellt.

http://forum.rpg-ring.com/forum/showthread.php?p=781873&#post781873


----------



## zitrusfrucht (18. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Bloss nicht esen müssen, wenn man bei der Erkundung der Gothic-Welt elendig verreckt weil man grad in nem Wüstengebiet oder sowas ist  und nichts zu essen dabei hat.... das wär Spielspasskiller.


----------



## Homerclon (18. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				zitrusfrucht am 18.09.2004 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bloss nicht esen müssen, wenn man bei der Erkundung der Gothic-Welt elendig verreckt weil man grad in nem Wüstengebiet oder sowas ist  und nichts zu essen dabei hat.... das wär Spielspasskiller.


In Gothic hatte man immer genug zu Essen dabei, wer immer alles verkauft hat ist selbst schuld. Z.b. durch die Scavengar, Molerats oder Ratten hatte man immer mehr als genug Fleisch.


----------



## APinkerton (18. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Naja, da sind aufjeden Fall ein paar nette Infos drinnen. Und ein paar coole Ideen (und schlechte....aber das Beiseite). 
Das, was die PBs Storymäßig verraten verspricht echt viel und bei Grafik und Kampfsteurung scheinen sie echt zuversichtlich zu sein. Die hören sich so überzeugt an, da kann eigentlich nur was gutes rauskommen. Na dann...

Das man essen muss find ich auch blöd und unnötig. Das man essen kann reicht.

 AP


----------



## zitrusfrucht (18. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Homerclon am 18.09.2004 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> zitrusfrucht am 18.09.2004 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essen zu MÜSSEN ist bei vielen Spielen ein Spasskiller (stell dir mal Fallout mit trinken MÜSSEN vor.....)


----------



## Homerclon (19. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				zitrusfrucht am 18.09.2004 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 18.09.2004 13:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab Fallout noch nicht gespielt und habe auch nicht vor es zu spielen, kann es mir also mit essen und trinken müssen nicht vorstellen.  
Und ich kenne ausser Sims kein Spiel wo man essen & trinken muss.
Aber bei Sims ist es einfach pflicht.


----------



## zitrusfrucht (19. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Gothic = sims?   Erzähl mir nicght sowas.

Ich möchte einfach irgendwo rumlaufen können OHNE mir jedesmal Gedanken machen zu müssen, wie viel Hunger mein Char hat und ihn füttern zu müssen, da er zu blöd ist das selber zu tun. Das wäre auf die Dauer *einfach-nur-nervig*.


----------



## Homerclon (20. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				zitrusfrucht am 19.09.2004 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothic = sims?   Erzähl mir nicght sowas.


Das hab ich nicht gemeint, das wäre ja eine Beleidigung für Gothic.



> Ich möchte einfach irgendwo rumlaufen können OHNE mir jedesmal Gedanken machen zu müssen, wie viel Hunger mein Char hat und ihn füttern zu müssen, da er zu blöd ist das selber zu tun. Das wäre auf die Dauer *einfach-nur-nervig*.


Wäre aber blöd wenn mitten im Kampf der Char aufhört zu kämpfen nur weil er hunger hat.  
Ausserdem könnte man es ja anderster einbauen.
Z.b. Das man immer nach einer Bestimmten Zeit ein wenig Lebensernergie Verliert.
Sobald man was isst/trinkt wird es wieder aufgefüllt, wenn man nichts isst/trinkt, verliert man immer schneller Lebensenergie.


----------



## Voodoo-Priester (23. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> Sobald man was isst/trinkt wird es wieder aufgefüllt, wenn man nichts isst/trinkt, verliert man immer schneller Lebensenergie.




jo, so find ich es auch am besten!


----------



## XardasDmB (26. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Voodoo-Priester am 23.09.2004 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> > Sobald man was isst/trinkt wird es wieder aufgefüllt, wenn man nichts isst/trinkt, verliert man immer schneller Lebensenergie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das is doch total blöd   . Wenn man das so machen würde, dann müsste man ja theoretisch es auch so machen, dass man aufs Klo gehn muss. Und wenn das nicht macht bekommt der Charakter Bauchschmerzen oder soll Platzen? Das is doch total bescheuert. Wenn das Game wirklich so lebensgetreu gemacht werden sollte, dann müsste man das ja so machen. Aber ich war eigenlich immer ganz froh, dass ich net immer fressen musste.


----------



## Voodoo-Priester (27. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



> Das is doch total blöd   . Wenn man das so machen würde, dann müsste man ja theoretisch es auch so machen, dass man aufs Klo gehn muss. Und wenn das nicht macht bekommt der Charakter Bauchschmerzen oder soll Platzen? Das is doch total bescheuert. Wenn das Game wirklich so lebensgetreu gemacht werden sollte, dann müsste man das ja so machen. Aber ich war eigenlich immer ganz froh, dass ich net immer fressen musste.



hrhr!

Und noch nase putzen, haare schneiden, waschen....   

weiß übrigens hier jemand wo genau die Piranhas ihren sitz haben!

Rellinghausen und weiter? Neben nem Friedhof in nem normalen wohnhaus....  ich muss unbedingt einbrechen


----------



## XardasDmB (7. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				Voodoo-Priester am 27.09.2004 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das is doch total blöd   . Wenn man das so machen würde, dann müsste man ja theoretisch es auch so machen, dass man aufs Klo gehn muss. Und wenn das nicht macht bekommt der Charakter Bauchschmerzen oder soll Platzen? Das is doch total bescheuert. Wenn das Game wirklich so lebensgetreu gemacht werden sollte, dann müsste man das ja so machen. Aber ich war eigenlich immer ganz froh, dass ich net immer fressen musste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, ich hab jdenfalls kein bock dass das sooooooooooooo lebensgetreu wird. es reicht schon dass der sich regeneriert wenn er schläft. Man stelle sich vor man läuft grad mitten durch eine reihe von Orks und wird von Bogenschützen beschossen und dann kommt mitten im Kampfgetümmel eine Meldung: "Dein charakter muss aufs scheißhaus!" das wär doch echt scheiße! Außerdem weiß ich net wie da n klo aussehen solte. Sollte dass dann mehr ne porzelanschüssel oder n einfacher donnerbalken sein? wohl kein klo mit fließendem wasser und spülung. Am besten noch so n brise ding an der wand damits nicht alt so doll stinkt


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (7. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				XardasDmB am 07.11.2004 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo-Priester am 27.09.2004 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das fänd ich auch blöd..... ich will Spaß haben und mich net um ein Tamagotchi - Ei kümmern   

Am besten ist man lässt das so wie es ist - schlafen erhohlt, essen füllt bei bedarf energie auf und gibt eventuell Boni - das passt schon gut so.

Aber ein Rollenspiel bei dem man aufs Klo muss gabs wohl wirklich noch net... der tapfere Retter der Welt muss regelmäßig aufs Scheißhaus - lol


----------



## m4xi (7. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Auf der offiziellen Website von Gothic 3 hab ich gelesen das das Entwicklerteam eine neue Engine für dieses Spiel entwickeln wird. Die Spielwelt soll 4-5 mal so gross werden wie die Welt von Gothic 3. Es soll ausserdem neue Landschaften geben wie zum Beispiel Wüste, in der es sehr wichtig ist, mit dem Wasservorrat hinzukommen, weil der Held sonst verreckt. Man soll auch mit 2 Schwertern kämpfen können. Es soll mehrere Gilden geben, denen man sich wie in Gothic 2 anschliessen kann. 
Ich persönlich erhoffe mir als Features:
-Viel mehr Waffen und Rüstungen, sowie Gegenstände (Ringe, Tränke, usw.)
-Eine hammer Engine, die meinen PC auch bei grossen Aussenarealen nicht ruckeln lässt.


MfG 
 


ähm ich bin neu hier und hab mal ne frage: wie kann ich meine signatur ändern?? ich kann nix in das textfeld schreibn


----------



## m4xi (7. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

ähm ja hab ma nachgekuckt auf gohtic3.net 

Story

    * Gothic3 wird auf dem Festland spielen.
    * Es gibt Wüstengebiete.
    * Man kann das Land Nordmar betreten.
    * Es wird eine weitläufige Küste geben.
    * Die Orks haben das Königreich zerstört, sich aber inzwischen anderen Zielen zugewandt.
    * Das Schiff wird NICHT untergehen, wie alle vermuteten.
    * Man wird einige alte Bekannte wieder treffen.
    * Alles dreht sich um den Krieg mit den Orks
    * Xardas spielt eine wichtige Rolle in der Story.
    * Myrthana besteht aus den 4 Reichen Myrthana, Varant, Nordmar und den Südlichen Inseln. RhobarII hat die Reiche zusammengeführt.
    * Die Südlichen Inseln wird man voraussichtlich nicht betreten können.

Gameplay

    * Die Welt wird etwa 4-5 mal so gross sein wie die in Gothic2.
    * Das Kampfsystem wird überarbeitet.
    * Die Gilden bekommen eine etwas andere Bedeutung.
    * Gegner können spezielle Angriffe ausführen
    * Es wird vielfältigere Tagesabläufe geben.
    * Es wird NICHT möglich sein seinen Gothic 2 Charakter zu importieren.

Technik

    * Man kann das Inventar endlich mit der Maus bedienen.
    * Die Engine wird zum grössten Teil selber entwickelt.
    * Zur Darstellung der Charaktere wird die EMotionFX 2 Engine eingesetzt.
    * Die Gamebryo Engine (Morrowind, Dark age of Camelot, Pirates!...) wird als Basis für die Gothic 3 Engine dienen. Der Grossteil wird jedoch selber entwickelt.


----------



## Homerclon (7. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				m4xi am 07.11.2004 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm ja hab ma nachgekuckt auf gohtic3.net
> 
> Story
> 
> ...


Gothic3.net ist nicht die Offizielle Seite, die Offizielle gibt es nämlich noch gar nicht. 

Bis auf Maus im Inventar wurde hier bereits alles davon genannt bzw. war bereits bekannt.
Bevor du etwas postest solltest du auch den Thread durchlesen.(komplett!)

Und das Myrtana aus Myrtana, Varant, Nordmar und den Südlichen Inseln besteht ist bereits seid Gothic1 bekannt.  

Zur Signatur, die kannst du nur in deinem Profil ändern/einstellen, klick mal oben Links auf Organizer.

PS: es gibt eine Bearbeiten Funktion, man muss nicht doppelt Posten.


----------



## XardasDmB (7. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				der_Menthol_Elch am 07.11.2004 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> XardasDmB am 07.11.2004 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, ich stelle mir grade vor, dass man giftige pilze essen kann und der held davon dann durchfall bekommt


----------



## XardasDmB (7. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				m4xi am 07.11.2004 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm ja hab ma nachgekuckt auf gohtic3.net
> 
> Story
> 
> ...


Wenn ´man seinen alten Gothic2 Charakter NICHT rüberziehen kann, wie soll dann der Anfangscharakter von Gothic3 aussehen


----------



## the_sacrificer (7. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				XardasDmB am 07.11.2004 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ´man seinen alten Gothic2 Charakter NICHT rüberziehen kann, wie soll dann der Anfangscharakter von Gothic3 aussehen


So wie bei G1 -> G2  :-o


----------



## XardasDmB (7. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				the_sacrificer am 07.11.2004 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> XardasDmB am 07.11.2004 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es hieß ja man sollte NICHT so anfangen wie bei 1 und 2 sondern dass man einen Charakter hat der schon etwas stärker ist. Hät ich aber jetzt auch net so toll gefunden wenn man seinen Charakter aus Gothic 2 nehmen könnte. Sonst hätt ich mir das zusammengecheatet und voilá: Ein Superheld wärs geworden!


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (7. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				XardasDmB am 07.11.2004 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> der_Menthol_Elch am 07.11.2004 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und mitten in der Walachei musste nen Geschwindigkeitstrank schlucken damit man rechtzeitig ein stilles örtchen erreicht und der held sich net vollkackt   

zum Startcharackter : ich kann mir absolut net vorstellen wie die piranhas das lösen wollen....aber ich bin gespannt wien Flitzebogen


----------



## m4xi (7. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*

Jaja Homerclon näkstes mal les ich vorher alles durch 
  Ich wollt halt alles nochmal auf den Punkt bringen. 

Jedenfalls danke für den Hinweis mit dem Organizer


----------



## subcom (8. November 2004)

*Gothic 3 Träume*

Scheiß egal, wie die Piranhas da werkeln, es wird sowieso wieder geil ohne ende mit enormen wiederspiel wert (G1 6-mal durchgezockt).   
 wichtig ist das ich den dumen König umhauen darf und damit Lee rächen darf, das wär mein Traum


----------



## Homerclon (9. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*



			
				subcom am 08.11.2004 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheiß egal, wie die Piranhas da werkeln, es wird sowieso wieder geil ohne ende mit enormen wiederspiel wert (G1 6-mal durchgezockt).
> wichtig ist das ich den dumen König umhauen darf und damit Lee rächen darf, das wär mein Traum


Der König hatte doch garkeine Schuld daran das Lee in die Kuppel geworfen wurde. Das waren irgendwelche Neidige Berater des Königs die das so gedreht haben das dem König nichts anderes übrig blieb.


----------



## m4xi (9. November 2004)

*AW: Gothic 3 Träume*


----------

